# Storia complicata vorrei consigli grazie



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


----------



## gas (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state forti discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


mah
ti sei sposata all'età di 16 anni?
se non può guardare i film porno, perchè non gli fai tu delle scenette? in tal modo potrebbe smettere di guardarli e osservare solo te
se è questo il vero problema


----------



## erab (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


Scusa..... dopo tutta sta pappardella, il problema è che lui (come il 99% degli uomini) si spippetta guardando 
i pornazzi???? 

Fermati, respira, dimenticati le sue pippe e concentrati.

Riproviamo: Qual'è il problema del vostro matrimonio?


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state forti discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? *Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno?* Aiuto...grazie


Che sei una persona un tantino insicura.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


Il problema credo sia che per lui ormai provi affetto e non passione, lui cosa dice ? Ti ama ancora? I film porno li vedrà perché gli piacciono direi non credo ci sia molta dietrologia da fare in merito se per te è un'onta chiedigli di smettere ( sempre ci riesca)


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie



Con mia moglie li abbiamo fatti (privati).
Ho anche centinaia di foto di lei nuda ovunque un mio divertimento da sempre.
Poi a volte insieme ci siamo visti qualche pornazzo.
Quindi.... valuta tu.
Un po' di pepe serve eccome.

ma... sei sicura che lui ti piaccia? (film porno a parte).


----------



## Hellseven (30 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con mia moglie li abbiamo fatti (privati).
> Ho anche centinaia di foto di lei nuda ovunque un mio divertimento da sempre.
> Poi a volte insieme ci siamo visti qualche pornazzo.
> Quindi.... valuta tu.
> ...


Mi ha sempre incuriosito questa cosa, lo sai?
Il porno come stimolo della relazione di coppia.
Ed è ..... eccitante, se posso?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Con mia moglie li abbiamo fatti (privati).
> Ho anche centinaia di foto di lei nuda ovunque un mio divertimento da sempre.
> Poi a volte insieme ci siamo visti qualche pornazzo.
> Quindi.... valuta tu.
> ...


non abbastanza , a quanto pare


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre incuriosito questa cosa, lo sai?
> Il porno come stimolo della relazione di coppia.
> Ed è ..... eccitante, se posso?


Dipende. 
Ognuno di noi ha le sue fantasie sessuali.
Per cui quello che è eccitante per me non lo è per altri.
L'importante è condividere.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non abbastanza , a quanto pare


Nulla è mai abbastanza per sempre.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


cioè fammi capire:
tu lo tradisci lui fa di tutto per perdonarti ...
e tu ti incazzi se guarda film porno?
Cacciandolo addirittura di casa ?

sto pover'uomo a suo modo di deve volere un bene dell'anima...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cioè fammi capire:
> tu lo tradisci lui fa di tutto per perdonarti ...
> e tu ti incazzi se guarda film porno?
> Cacciandolo addirittura di casa ?
> ...


mi hai letto nel pensiero.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di *34 anni* e ho due figli, sono *sposata da 18 anni* e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. *Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me*, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. *Due anni fà* mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e *proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa*. Pur *non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa* (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, d*opo pochi mesi l'ho tradito*. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, *era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale* e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a *mio marito*. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, *decide di provare a perdonarmi.* Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che *mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa,* ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e *siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnat*o; i*n effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno*. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


In tutta sincerità... i neretti mi dicono
1) a lui piaci ancora ma non sa come farsi piacere
2) tu sei egoista e opportunista in quanto stai vivendo una situazione di comodo ma non ti frega nulla di lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


buongiorno e benvenuta

tu mi fai una grande tenerezza.
provo a spiegarti cosa percepisco da quello che tu racconti.

ti sei sposata giovane e inesperta e tutto quello che hai imparato in materia di sesso pensi di doverlo a lui
senti di avere un debito di riconoscenza nei suoi confronti, ma una nuova storia, per quanto sbagliata (tradimento) e limitata (ho capito male o non è durata molto?) ti ha fatto scoprire il potenziale della tua femminilità che fino ad oggi è rimasto sotto una specie di coperta scomoda (il tuo matrimonio, fra alti e bassi), ma rassicurante.
hai capito che vuoi rimetterti in gioco come persona e come donna e ti stai scontrando con le difficoltà che questo comporta.

tutti i discorsi sul modo di vivere il sesso sono delle difficoltà, ma credimi: non sono IL TUO PROBLEMA.
devi risolvere e crescere TE, prima del tuo rapporto


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tutti i discorsi sul modo di vivere il sesso sono delle difficoltà, ma credimi: non sono IL TUO PROBLEMA.
> devi risolvere e *crescere TE, prima del tuo rapporto*



:up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


Potrei conoscere i titoli dei film?
Così per sapere i gusti di tuo marito...
Che ne dici?


----------



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

[HR][/HR]ringrazio tutti, penso che sia dunny che Chiara abbiano centrato punti fondamentali; sono stata troppo chiusa nelle 4 mura di casa mia e del mio matrimonio e questo non mi ha permesso di crescere sotto alcuni aspetti. So di avere una grane insicurezza e poca autostima ma quest cosa che ha fatto, come anch altre bugie che mi ha detto non  hanno aiutato la mia autostima, la mia autostima è com una torre di carta.
Volevo anche dire che io faccio balletti sexy, con abigliamento adeguato, lui apprezza molto il tutto, e a letto mi concedo totalmente, anche se purtroppo con lui ho molta difficoltà ad avere un orgasmo, spesso mi piace poco o mi fa addirittura male; sono sempre sincera su questo. Ho attrazione fisica nei suoi confronti e dei sentimeni che ancora non mi concedono di lasciarlo andare.


----------



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Potrei conoscere i titoli dei film?
> Così per sapere i gusti di tuo marito...
> Che ne dici?




i titoli non li so, ho visto qualcosa per capire che cacchio stava facendo, posso dirti che più volte si è visto un video dove violentavano una tipa, negli altri di solito c'erano più uomini e una donna, lui dice che cliccava a caso, come risposta alla mia domanda: ma non hai iniziato a guradarli per imparare a farmi piacere?? Che centrano ste scene?? Mah....


----------



## Apollonia (30 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cioè fammi capire:
> tu lo tradisci lui fa di tutto per perdonarti ...
> e tu ti incazzi se guarda film porno?
> Cacciandolo addirittura di casa ?
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> i titoli non li so, ho visto qualcosa per capire che cacchio stava facendo, posso dirti che più volte si è visto un video dove violentavano una tipa, negli altri di solito c'erano più uomini e una donna, lui dice che cliccava a caso, come risposta alla mia domanda: ma non hai iniziato a guradarli per imparare a farmi piacere?? Che centrano ste scene?? Mah....


Più uomini e una donna è genere gang bang...
Devi prenderlo e portarlo con te in un privè tipo il Kristal

Ivi si redimerà


----------



## erab (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]ringrazio tutti, penso che sia dunny che Chiara abbiano centrato punti fondamentali; sono stata troppo chiusa nelle 4 mura di casa mia e del mio matrimonio e questo non mi ha permesso di crescere sotto alcuni aspetti. So di avere una grane insicurezza e poca autostima ma quest cosa che ha fatto, come anch altre bugie che mi ha detto non  hanno aiutato la mia autostima, *la mia autostima è com una torre di carta.*
> Volevo anche dire che io faccio balletti sexy, con abigliamento adeguato, lui apprezza molto il tutto, e a letto mi concedo totalmente, anche se purtroppo con lui ho molta difficoltà ad avere un orgasmo, spesso mi piace poco o mi fa addirittura male; sono sempre sincera su questo. Ho attrazione fisica nei suoi confronti e dei sentimeni che ancora non mi concedono di lasciarlo andare.


E la sua, dopo il tradimento, quanto pensi sia solida?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E la sua, dopo il tradimento, quanto pensi sia solida?


quoto.


----------



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

ci stiamo distruggendo a vicenda, ci facciamo solo del male, è vero!!! Non giustifica ma ti dico che il tradimento è stato una conseguenza a questo matrimonio, poi forse per lui è la causa dei suoi problemi. Quello che posso dirvi che ragionando io ho una grandissima paura:

- mi ha "creato" come voleva lui, a letto sono la sua puttana, ho il terrore che uscito e facendo sesso con un altra possa dire pensando poi a me :era tutto qui?? 

So che non è normale perchè una volta separati non dovrebbe fregarmene nulla ma allora perchè sto così?? Cos'ho che non va?? 

Posso anche dire di avere tante insicurezze e che abbia fatto e stia facendo tanti errori ma posso dire che per ora sono ancora qui, e a volte è più facile restare che andarsene, non tutti una volta assaggiata la cioccolata poi rivorrebbero la crema; io sono convinta che se lui mi avesse tradito e avesse provato quello che ho provato io, 1 non sarebbe tornato, 2 a quest'ora sarebbe il più grande puttaniere del mondo

che dite sono pazza? Mi faccio castelli in aria?? Sono fuori dal mondo e da ogni ragionevolezza? La cosa bella qui è che puoi essere esplicito e così le vostre risposte, altrettanto sincere e obiettive possono aiutarmi


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ci stiamo distruggendo a vicenda, ci facciamo solo del male, è vero!!! Non giustifica ma ti dico che il tradimento è stato una conseguenza a questo matrimonio, poi forse per lui è la causa dei suoi problemi. Quello che posso dirvi che ragionando io ho una grandissima paura:
> 
> - mi ha "creato" come voleva lui, a letto sono la sua puttana, ho il terrore che uscito e facendo sesso con un altra possa dire pensando poi a me :era tutto qui??
> 
> ...


ma porca puttana, ma siete sposati.
Avete costituito una famiglia.
OH! ma che un matrimonio adesso si misura solo da come si tromba? 
Ma i sentimenti, in nome di quella maiala della maremma, ma in che punto della scala di valori li tenete?
Voi come PERSONE, ESSERI UMANI, che accidente di valore vi date?
Ma che siamo, organi genitali deambulanti? Io non ci sto più dentro.


----------



## erab (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ci stiamo distruggendo a vicenda, ci facciamo solo del male, è vero!!! *Non giustifica ma ti dico che il tradimento è stato una conseguenza a questo matrimonio,* poi forse per lui è la causa dei suoi problemi. Quello che posso dirvi che ragionando io ho una grandissima paura:
> 
> - mi ha "creato" come voleva lui, a letto sono la sua puttana, ho il terrore che uscito e facendo sesso con un altra possa dire pensando poi a me :era tutto qui??
> 
> ...


No, hai scelto di farlo e l'hai fatto, che poi stesse già andando tutto a rotoli è un' altra storia.
Se non parti dall' assumerti le tue responsabilità non si va da nessuna parte.
Poi, come e quanto comunicate? Mi vien da dire poco o nulla ma è solo una sensazione.
Le cose che dici sul forum, le hai mai dette a lui?


----------



## erab (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca puttana, ma siete sposati.
> Avete costituito una famiglia.
> OH! ma che un matrimonio adesso si misura solo da come si tromba?
> Ma i sentimenti, in nome di quella maiala della maremma, ma in che punto della scala di valori li tenete?
> ...


Inspira....



Espira....



Inspira.....



Espira......



va meglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Inspira....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orsacchiotto, io mi ci perdo in 'ste cose qui.
Ma mi chiedo: ma se a uno dei due capita una sfiga, anche solo temporanea, per cui non può più trombare, che si fa? Non ci sono più i presupposti per sentirsi amati? Non ci sono più i presupposti per amare? Gira tutto attorno a quello, esclusivamente?


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

:up:





Minerva ha detto:


> non abbastanza , a quanto pare


:up:


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


Sembri la pqdrona con lo schiavo.L'hai lasciato, l'hai tradito, gli ha fatto la virilità a pezzi e lui lo stesso e tornato e cerca di soddisfarti.E 'mo lo cacci di casa perché si guarda i porno? Mi sa che neanche tu sei tutta sta grande amante se tuo marito è arrivato a guardarsi i porno per prendere un po' di soddisfazione...


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> cioè fammi capire:
> tu lo tradisci lui fa di tutto per perdonarti ...
> e tu ti incazzi se guarda film porno?
> Cacciandolo addirittura di casa ?
> ...


Volevo scriverlo io.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Maggio 2014)

*Bakthela*

o come si scrive... 

Ma siete Rocco e Cicciolina?  

Anzi no, anche loro sanno concentrarsi sul resto! 

Cioè parli solo del sesso... Tu vergine, lui ha avuto altre, allora ti esasperi nella tua insicurezza, finchè non ti porta a non piacerti, perchè ti plasmi sessualmente per esser il suo prototipo di pornostar, e poi però creando sempre competizione nella tua testa, riesci a capire che con un altro ti piace di più... da lì capisci che l'altro è meglio di ciò che hai, sempre sessualmente parlando. Lui prova a perdonarti, ma tu scopri che il sesso con lui non va e lui si eccita a guardare i porno.... 

ma da quando le coppie si costruiscono sul sesso? 

Senti a me, riprenditi la tua vita in maniera tale che costruisci principalmente il tuo "io", e anche quel povero cristo che è cornuto e mazziato. Hai bisogno di stare sola, per costruire la tua sicurezza, e non vivere un tormento nei paragoni! C'è un profondo amore che vi lega, ma non vi sono le basi.. l'amore prevede che vi siano due "io" che creano un "noi". Come potresti essere una parte del noi, se ancora ti manca il tuo "io"?:smile:

Benvenuta


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

come mai ti sei sposata a 16 anni?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più uomini e una donna è genere gang bang...
> Devi prenderlo e portarlo con te in un privè tipo il Kristal
> 
> Ivi si redimerà


mi pare un ottimo consiglio:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca puttana, ma siete sposati.
> Avete costituito una famiglia.
> OH! ma che un matrimonio adesso si misura solo da come si tromba?
> Ma i sentimenti, in nome di quella maiala della maremma, ma in che punto della scala di valori li tenete?
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> orsacchiotto, io mi ci perdo in 'ste cose qui.
> Ma mi chiedo: ma se a uno dei due capita una sfiga, anche solo temporanea, per cui non può più trombare, che si fa? Non ci sono più i presupposti per sentirsi amati? Non ci sono più i presupposti per amare? Gira tutto attorno a quello, esclusivamente?



ah già. 
dovrebbe leggerla lui sta cosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> No, hai scelto di farlo e l'hai fatto, che poi stesse già andando tutto a rotoli è un' altra storia.
> Se non parti dall' assumerti le tue responsabilità non si va da nessuna parte.
> Poi, come e quanto comunicate? Mi vien da dire poco o nulla ma è solo una sensazione.
> *Le cose che dici sul forum, le hai mai dette a lui?*



eaattamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah già.
> dovrebbe leggerla lui sta cosa


Tu dici, Chiara? Non so, io non ho letto una parola che definisse lui come uomo, una parola che descrivesse, da parte di lei, il sentimento che li lega.
La sua puttana, si è definita lei.
Sua moglie, dico io.
Bisogna vedere se questo riconoscersi in un ruolo così riduttivo sia da imputare a lui o se è lei che si definisce così da sè.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ci stiamo distruggendo a vicenda, ci facciamo solo del male, è vero!!! Non giustifica ma ti dico che il tradimento è stato una conseguenza a questo matrimonio, poi forse per lui è la causa dei suoi problemi. Quello che posso dirvi che ragionando io ho una grandissima paura:
> 
> - mi ha "creato" come voleva lui, a letto sono la sua puttana, ho il terrore che uscito e facendo sesso con un altra possa dire pensando poi a me :era tutto qui??
> 
> ...


1) 6 italiana?

2) ti 6 sposata veramente a 16 anni?

3) col tuo amante com'è iniziata e come si è conclusa (se si è conclusa)?


----------



## erab (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> orsacchiotto, io mi ci perdo in 'ste cose qui.
> Ma mi chiedo: ma se a uno dei due capita una sfiga, anche solo temporanea, per cui non può più trombare, che si fa? Non ci sono più i presupposti per sentirsi amati? Non ci sono più i presupposti per amare? Gira tutto attorno a quello, esclusivamente?


Premesso che non è un orsacchiotto ma un Diavolo Ursino  ....   a me lei sembra mooooolto ma moooolto
nelle nebbie.
Non riesco a credere che quello che sta dicendo ora sia quello che pensa veramente, credo invece che sia
quello che crede di pensare.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ci stiamo distruggendo a vicenda, ci facciamo solo del male, è vero!!! Non giustifica ma ti dico che il tradimento è stato una conseguenza a questo matrimonio, poi forse per lui è la causa dei suoi problemi. Quello che posso dirvi che ragionando io ho una grandissima paura:
> 
> - mi ha "creato" come voleva lui, a letto sono la sua puttana, ho il terrore che uscito e facendo sesso con un altra possa dire pensando poi a me :era tutto qui??
> 
> ...


Perché tu hai permesso a lui di crearti come voleva .. ? Hai sempre avuto bassa autostima? Che io questo evinco da quello che leggo : stima di te ai minimi livelli e capisco anche perché alla fine sei caduta nelle braccia dell'altro che almeno ti comprendeva e ti faceva sentire diversa.  nella tua vita di coppia il tuo " compito " era plasmarti per lui?


----------



## Hellseven (30 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai ti sei sposata a 16 anni?


La cicogna inaspettata, probabilmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu dici, Chiara? Non so, io non ho letto una parola che definisse lui come uomo, una parola che descrivesse, da parte di lei, il sentimento che li lega.
> La sua puttana, si è definita lei.
> Sua moglie, dico io.
> Bisogna vedere se questo riconoscersi in un ruolo così riduttivo sia da imputare a lui o se è lei che si definisce così da sè.



mi sono accorta di un errore ortografico che rimedio subito :smile:
volevo scrivere: eh, già...proprio nel senso di convenire con quanto scritto da te
invece nella fretta mi è scappata la a, che dava un altra sfumatura alla frase.

chiarito ciò: il mio pensiero è che ritengo che averla  _coltivata_ da questo punto di vista è l'ammissione del fatto che l'aspetto sessuale è molto importante per lui.  talmente tanto che magari (e questo deve confermarlo o smentirlo la nostra nuova utente) è arrivato a trascurare (o a dare per scontato) il resto. 
è arrivato il momento di capire se questo resto c'è e come sta messo: di capire che nella coppia va coltivato anche quello.

ma deve dirglielo lei, ed è qui che ho deciso di quotarti


----------



## Cattivik (30 Maggio 2014)

Questa situazione mi pare surreale... tu lo tradisci ma sei tu che cacci lui perchè guarda dei film porno?

Che poi spiega a tuo marito che l'ultimo modo per imparare a far godere una donna è documentarsi con dei film porno!

Ma tornando a voi... posso capire che tu "isolata" dal mondo un giono hai aperto la porta hai avuto la fortuna di trovarti a Gardaland gemellato con Mirabilandia e Disneyland.... e che dunque tornare al parco giochi sotto casa sia stato traumatico però ragazza mia impariamo anche a conquistarcele le cose.

Abbiamo una bella cosa noi umani che si chiama "parola" tramite la quale spesso possiamo far apprendere ad altri molte cose... e credimi non è vietato da nessuna leggere utilizzare queste cose mentre si fa sesso... si hai capito bene dici a tuo marito "caro se fai cosi io non sento nulla... dovresti provare cosi o cosa ecc... ecc..." credimi alla fine diventerà quasi un gioco....

Cattivik

P.S. Diplomato Nave Scuola :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Questa situazione mi pare surreale... tu lo tradisci ma sei tu che cacci lui perchè guarda dei film porno?
> 
> Che poi spiega a tuo marito che l'ultimo modo per imparare a far godere una donna è documentarsi con dei film porno!
> 
> ...


Eppure molti preferiscono tacere ... Non capisco nemmeno io bene perché però ...


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eppure molti preferiscono tacere ... Non capisco nemmeno io bene perché però ...


ma perché sono sensibili e non vogliono ferire il/la compagno/a


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma perché sono sensibili e non vogliono ferire il/la compagno/a


Mah :singleeye:


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca puttana, ma siete sposati.
> Avete costituito una famiglia.
> OH! ma che un matrimonio adesso si misura solo da come si tromba?
> Ma i sentimenti, in nome di quella maiala della maremma, ma in che punto della scala di valori li tenete?
> ...


io ti darei un centinaio di verdi!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Questa situazione mi pare surreale... tu lo tradisci ma sei tu che cacci lui perchè guarda dei film porno?
> 
> Che poi spiega a tuo marito che l'ultimo modo per imparare a far godere una donna è documentarsi con dei film porno!
> 
> ...


Quoto l'intero tuo post, Cattivik... ma il non parlare è assunto ad alibi. Io capisco chi tenta e si ritrova di fronte a un muro... allora ok, ci sta tutto o quasi. Ma se non si prova a spiegare al compagno qualunque casino che, a torto o a ragione, si ha nella testa... beh allora tutto il resto sono autogiustificazioni dell'ipocrisia e soprattutto della vigliaccheria. 
Lo scacciare un marito per un film porno dopo averlo cornificato poi, davvero non merita commenti.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca puttana, ma siete sposati.
> Avete costituito una famiglia.
> OH! ma che un matrimonio adesso si misura solo da come si tromba?
> Ma i sentimenti, in nome di quella maiala della maremma, ma in che punto della scala di valori li tenete?
> ...



Eh cara mia è un mondo difficile ...
Approvo comunque ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? *Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno?* Aiuto...grazie


"Ogni uomo ama due donne: una è creata dalla sua immaginazione, l'altra è su Youporn" (Khalil Gibran).


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Ogni uomo ama due donne: una è creata dalla sua immaginazione, l'altra è su Youporn" (Khalil Gibran).


Bentornato


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Ogni uomo ama due donne: una è creata dalla sua immaginazione, l'altra è su Youporn" (Khalil Gibran).


Gibran conosceva Youporn?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Eh cara mia è un mondo difficile ...
> Approvo comunque ...


Ehi mela che ne dici?
Quando ci vediamo ci spariamo un pornazzo assieme?

Ehi mela...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela che ne dici?
> Quando ci vediamo ci spariamo un pornazzo assieme?
> 
> Ehi mela...


non so...
hanno delle trame troppo intrigate 
difficili da capire ...
se per qualche motivo te ne perdi unbpezzo
perdi il filo e aurevoir ...

preferisco guardarti mangiare 
con quelle gifle da criceto:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Ogni uomo ama due donne: una è creata dalla sua immaginazione, l'altra è su Youporn" (Khalil Gibran).


Ohi ma che fine avevi fatto ?  Bentornato :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non so...
> hanno delle trame troppo intrigate
> difficili da capire ...
> se per qualche motivo te ne perdi unbpezzo
> ...


I gofri
la bagnacauda con tanto aglio
che poi ti alito per benino...


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


  sai una cosa, spero tu non ti offenda. e che non si offenda nessun altro.. perché offendere non è nelle mie intenzioni.. ma la tua storia sembra più che altro la storia di una ragazza straniera che si è data in sposa a uno di quei 40-50enni disperati che vanno nei paesi dell'est a cercar moglie. da come scrivi esce fuori un completo disinteresse per la relazione sentimentale. ti focalizzi solo sul sesso. dico, ti ha sempre chiesto solo sesso?   comunque anche il mio ragazzo guarda i porno, e non se ne vergona mica sai. usa il pc davanti a me tranquillamente e vedo le schede lasciate aperte addirittura. sai che è.. è un genere di film come un altro. a me non piacciono più di tanto, li trovo piuttosto innaturali e forzati.. a tratti imbarazzanti (ma chi è che fa tutti quei versi mentre scopa!! sembrano sotto l'effetto di qualche droga)  ma in tutto questo tran tran.. i tuoi figli.. che dicono? che fine fanno? papà che va, papà che viene (in ogni caso per i film porno)


----------



## Hellseven (30 Maggio 2014)

Io non sono un dietrologo proprio per niente ma ... domando ... è una storia plausibile? Boh.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma perché sono sensibili e non vogliono ferire il/la compagno/a


A me ferirebbe sapere appunto che non lo soddisfo... siamo persone diverse e abbiamo diverse preferenze, in un contesto giocoso si possono consigliare parecchie cose senza ferire la sensibilità altrui


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Maggio 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> sai una cosa, spero tu non ti offenda. e che non si offenda nessun altro.. perché offendere non è nelle mie intenzioni.. ma la tua storia sembra più che altro la storia di una ragazza straniera che si è data in sposa a uno di quei 40-50enni disperati che vanno nei paesi dell'est a cercar moglie. da come scrivi esce fuori un completo disinteresse per la relazione sentimentale. ti focalizzi solo sul sesso. dico, ti ha sempre chiesto solo sesso?   comunque anche il mio ragazzo guarda i porno, e non se ne vergona mica sai. usa il pc davanti a me tranquillamente e vedo le schede lasciate aperte addirittura. sai che è.. è un genere di film come un altro. a me non piacciono più di tanto, li trovo piuttosto innaturali e forzati.. a tratti imbarazzanti (ma chi è che fa tutti quei versi mentre scopa!! sembrano sotto l'effetto di qualche droga)  ma in tutto questo tran tran.. i tuoi figli.. che dicono? che fine fanno? papà che va, papà che viene (in ogni caso per i film porno)


Miii è fissato col porno della Tommasi?  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non sono un dietrologo proprio per niente ma ... domando ... è una storia plausibile? Boh.


Per un film porno non sarebbe male...


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Miii è fissato col porno della Tommasi?  :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


  ahhah che robe brutte!!!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Maggio 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ahhah che robe brutte!!!!!


Appunto...io preferisco farli che starli a vedere... de gustibus!


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non sono un dietrologo proprio per niente ma ... domando ... è una storia plausibile? Boh.



Sai quante storie ci sono sembrate inventate all'inizio e purtroppo erano verissime?

Meglio essere neutrali.


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto...io preferisco farli che starli a vedere... de gustibus!



Io dopo quello che ho visto domenica pomeriggio vorrei non vederne più di film porno, non in prima visione dal vero e da sola!

Molto meglio farlo che vederlo fare.


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto...io preferisco farli che starli a vedere... de gustibus!


  sono d'accordo!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Per un film porno non sarebbe male...


:up:


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto...io preferisco farli che starli a vedere... de gustibus!


direi che è senz'altro più divertente :up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> sai una cosa, spero tu non ti offenda. e che non si offenda nessun altro.. perché offendere non è nelle mie intenzioni.. ma la tua storia sembra più che altro la storia di una ragazza straniera che si è data in sposa a uno di quei 40-50enni disperati che vanno nei paesi dell'est a cercar moglie. da come scrivi esce fuori un completo disinteresse per la relazione sentimentale. ti focalizzi solo sul sesso. dico, ti ha sempre chiesto solo sesso?   comunque anche il mio ragazzo guarda i porno, e non se ne vergona mica sai. usa il pc davanti a me tranquillamente e vedo le schede lasciate aperte addirittura. sai che è.. è un genere di film come un altro. a me non piacciono più di tanto, li trovo piuttosto innaturali e forzati.. a tratti imbarazzanti (ma chi è che fa tutti quei versi mentre scopa!! sembrano sotto l'effetto di qualche droga)  ma in tutto questo tran tran.. i tuoi figli.. che dicono? che fine fanno? papà che va, papà che viene (in ogni caso per i film porno)


Scusa non per contraddirti
ma da esempi visti in paese
SOno partiti tutti baldanzosi
poi ci ha pensato la sposa dell'est
a ridurli in disperazione e disgrazia

spece per quel concerne il conto in banca.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa non per contraddirti ma da esempi visti in paese SOno partiti tutti baldanzosi poi ci ha pensato la sposa dell'est a ridurli in disperazione e disgrazia  spece per quel concerne il conto in banca.....  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


   e ci credo! come vuoi che finisca!


----------



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

pe evitare di incontrare sul forum qualquno che potrei conoscere ho dato dati indicativi, anche se vicini alla realtà, non mi sono sposata a 16 anni ma molto giovane per amore, eravamo motlo innamorati. Il mio sfogo sul sesso è tale perchè ho scoperto due giorni fa che li vede e la cosa mi ha ferito molto, forse c'è chi si accontenta e lascia che il suo compagno si ecciti con un'altra per poi andare con lei...io no io vado con chi desidera me e vuole me mentre fa l'amore con me , quindi se la penso diversamente da alcuni di voi è inutile fare battutine sciocche, a me la cosa ferisce punto, non me ne frega nulla se il vostro compagno li vede o se vi tradisce questi sono fatti vostri. Per il resto ovvio che c'è dell'altro, altrimenti non si stà insieme tanti anni, c'è una famiglia, ci sono dei sentimenti, ci sono le cene, le litigate e il fare pace, non abbiamo interessi in comune però e anche se dialoghiamo molto facciamo molta difficoltà a comprenderci e molto spesso ognuno rimane della propria opinione. L'ho tradito, vero! Questo giustifica ogni cosa che fa o potrebbe farmi?? 

Per chi mi ha chiesto del mio ex amante

- lo conoscevo da un paio di anni era un amico di famiglia , ero in piena crisi matrimoniale, avevo voglia di guardarmi intorno e lui ha avuto dei modi molto gentili con me
-è durata pochissimo perchè la moglie l'ha scoperto
-è finita da allora non l'ho più nè sentito nè visto


----------



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appunto...io preferisco farli che starli a vedere... de gustibus!


perfettamnte d'accordo !!!


----------



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Abbiamo una bella cosa noi umani che si chiama "parola" tramite la quale spesso possiamo far apprendere ad altri molte cose... e credimi non è vietato da nessuna leggere utilizzare queste cose mentre si fa sesso... si hai capito bene dici a tuo marito "caro se fai cosi io non sento nulla... dovresti provare cosi o cosa ecc... ecc..." credimi alla fine diventerà quasi un gioco....
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Diplomato Nave Scuola :rotfl::rotfl:


verissimo, su questo hai ragione, io l'ho fatto magari non subito i primi anni, boh non lo so, mi vergognavo di dirgli le cose, sono stata stupida, ma più avanti l'ho fatto eccome! Ed eccomi arrivata a questo punto perchè anche spiegandogli come toccarmi e correggendolo con la mano e con le parole lui non iesce a farmi venire e si sente così male. La mazzata è quando ha saputo che con il mio ex amante non solo ho raggiunto l'orgasmo  senza problemi e senza preliminari particolari (cosa che mio marito pensava che io non potessi raggiungere) ma oltretutto insieme a lui


----------



## Bakthela (30 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu dici, Chiara? Non so, io non ho letto una parola che definisse lui come uomo, una parola che descrivesse, da parte di lei, il sentimento che li lega.
> La sua puttana, si è definita lei.
> Sua moglie, dico io.
> Bisogna vedere se questo riconoscersi in un ruolo così riduttivo sia da imputare a lui o se è lei che si definisce così da sè.


ho parlato di sentimenti, basterebbe leggere con attenzione 
moglie nella vita, ma puttana a letto sai quanti uomini vorrebbero che la loro moglie a letto fosse la loro puttana personale?? Brutto da dire ma tutti gli uomini vorrebbero questo


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> pe evitare di incontrare sul forum qualquno che potrei conoscere ho dato dati indicativi, anche se vicini alla realtà, non mi sono sposata a 16 anni ma molto giovane per amore, eravamo motlo innamorati. Il mio sfogo sul sesso è tale perchè ho scoperto due giorni fa che li vede e la cosa mi ha ferito molto, forse c'è chi si accontenta e lascia che il suo compagno si ecciti con un'altra per poi andare con lei...io no io vado con chi desidera me e vuole me mentre fa l'amore con me , quindi se la penso diversamente da alcuni di voi è inutile fare battutine sciocche, a me la cosa ferisce punto, non me ne frega nulla se il vostro compagno li vede o se vi tradisce questi sono fatti vostri. Per il resto ovvio che c'è dell'altro, altrimenti non si stà insieme tanti anni, c'è una famiglia, ci sono dei sentimenti, ci sono le cene, le litigate e il fare pace, non abbiamo interessi in comune però e anche se dialoghiamo molto facciamo molta difficoltà a comprenderci e molto spesso ognuno rimane della propria opinione. L'ho tradito, vero! Questo giustifica ogni cosa che fa o potrebbe farmi??
> 
> Per chi mi ha chiesto del mio ex amante
> 
> ...


ma dai non ti arrabbiare...quello che devi fare è metterti nei pannni di tuo marito.se tu ti senti ferita perché l'hai beccato a guardarsi un film porno , immagina lui come si sente che la moglie si è "divertita" sul serio con un altro...dai su.tu l'hai tradito e adesso ti scandalizzi per lui? sembri un po 'egoista sai? invece di concentrarti sui porno  cerca un modo per comunicare e ringrazialo che sta ancora li con te a provarci ancora


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ho parlato di sentimenti, basterebbe leggere con attenzione  moglie nella vita, ma puttana a letto sai quanti uomini vorrebbero che la loro moglie a letto fosse la loro puttana personale?? Brutto da dire ma tutti gli uomini vorrebbero questo


        perdonami la brutalità.. ma dimmelo tu che di uomini ne hai avuti quasi due..  ad ogni modo, lo hai cacciato per i film porno.. ma ora vi parlate? avete sistemato? insomma, capisco che a te non possa andar bene.. ma non si può considerare tradimento, dai.. non puoi pretendere di controllare i suoi impulsi più personali. vuoi dirmi che non può nemmeno masturbarsi in tua assenza? è pur sempre un uomo! un uomo con una razionalità. se vuole sfogare i suoi impulsi sessuali e tu non ci sei, cosa fa? deve tenersi? e mica va con un'altra!      scusate internet è impazzito!


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> pe evitare di incontrare sul forum qualquno che potrei conoscere ho dato dati indicativi, anche se vicini alla realtà, non mi sono sposata a 16 anni ma molto giovane per amore, eravamo motlo innamorati. Il mio sfogo sul sesso è tale perchè ho scoperto due giorni fa che li vede e la cosa mi ha ferito molto, forse c'è chi si accontenta e lascia che il suo compagno si ecciti con un'altra per poi andare con lei...io no io vado con chi desidera me e vuole me mentre fa l'amore con me , quindi se la penso diversamente da alcuni di voi è inutile fare battutine sciocche, a me la cosa ferisce punto, non me ne frega nulla se il vostro compagno li vede o se vi tradisce questi sono fatti vostri. Per il resto ovvio che c'è dell'altro, altrimenti non si stà insieme tanti anni, c'è una famiglia, ci sono dei sentimenti, ci sono le cene, le litigate e il fare pace, non abbiamo interessi in comune però e anche se dialoghiamo molto facciamo molta difficoltà a comprenderci e molto spesso ognuno rimane della propria opinione. L'ho tradito, vero! Questo giustifica ogni cosa che fa o potrebbe farmi??   Per chi mi ha chiesto del mio ex amante  - lo conoscevo da un paio di anni era un amico di famiglia , ero in piena crisi matrimoniale, avevo voglia di guardarmi intorno e lui ha avuto dei modi molto gentili con me -è durata pochissimo perchè la moglie l'ha scoperto -è finita da allora non l'ho più nè sentito nè visto


  e cosa significa che non avete interessi in comune??


----------



## disincantata (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ho parlato di sentimenti, basterebbe leggere con attenzione
> moglie nella vita, ma puttana a letto sai quanti uomini vorrebbero che la loro moglie a letto fosse la loro puttana personale?? Brutto da dire ma tutti gli uomini vorrebbero questo



Dipende da cosa si intende per puttana a letto.

Le puttane si fanno pagare, le mogli no, non con i soldi in mano o sul comodino.

Se intendi dire che non hai pregiudizi non sei un extraterrestre.

Sei strana tu o tuo marito non ti piace, non abbastanza, altrimenti lo proveresti eccome con lui l'orgasmo.


Prima di lui, durante ed insieme.

O lui è negato. O siete incompatibili ma caspita, ve ne siete accorti un gran tardi.

Il porno è l'ultimo problema che avete.


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> pe evitare di incontrare sul forum qualquno che potrei conoscere ho dato dati indicativi, anche se vicini alla realtà, non mi sono sposata a 16 anni ma molto giovane per amore, eravamo motlo innamorati. Il mio sfogo sul sesso è tale perchè ho scoperto due giorni fa che li vede e la cosa mi ha ferito molto, forse c'è chi si accontenta e lascia che il suo compagno si ecciti con un'altra per poi andare con lei...io no io vado con chi desidera me e vuole me mentre fa l'amore con me , quindi se la penso diversamente da alcuni di voi è inutile fare battutine sciocche, a me la cosa ferisce punto, non me ne frega nulla *se il vostro compagno li vede o se vi tradisce questi sono fatti vostri. *Per il resto ovvio che c'è dell'altro, altrimenti non si stà insieme tanti anni, c'è una famiglia, ci sono dei sentimenti, ci sono le cene, le litigate e il fare pace, non abbiamo interessi in comune però e anche se dialoghiamo molto facciamo molta difficoltà a comprenderci e molto spesso ognuno rimane della propria opinione. L'ho tradito, vero! Questo giustifica ogni cosa che fa o potrebbe farmi??
> 
> Per chi mi ha chiesto del mio ex amante
> 
> ...


Qui si scambiano opinioni, ci si racconta e
ognuno risponde in base al proprio vissuto...quindi i fatti nostri influenzano anche un po' le nostre risposte.Ti ci devi abituare.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Qui si scambiano opinioni, ci si racconta e
> ognuno risponde in base al proprio vissuto...quindi i fatti nostri influenzano anche un po' le nostre risposte.Ti ci devi abituare.


Ti ci potresti abituare
Potresti farti il callo...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> pe evitare di incontrare sul forum qualquno che potrei conoscere ho dato dati indicativi, anche se vicini alla realtà, non mi sono sposata a 16 anni ma molto giovane per amore, eravamo motlo innamorati. Il mio sfogo sul sesso è tale perchè ho scoperto due giorni fa che li vede e la cosa mi ha ferito molto, forse c'è chi si accontenta e lascia che il suo compagno si ecciti con un'altra per poi andare con lei...io no io vado con chi desidera me e vuole me mentre fa l'amore con me , quindi se la penso diversamente da alcuni di voi è inutile fare battutine sciocche, a me la cosa ferisce punto, non me ne frega nulla se il vostro compagno li vede o se vi tradisce questi sono fatti vostri. Per il resto ovvio che c'è dell'altro, altrimenti non si stà insieme tanti anni, c'è una famiglia, ci sono dei sentimenti, ci sono le cene, le litigate e il fare pace, non abbiamo interessi in comune però e anche se dialoghiamo molto facciamo molta difficoltà a comprenderci e molto spesso ognuno rimane della propria opinione. L'ho tradito, vero! Questo giustifica ogni cosa che fa o potrebbe farmi??
> 
> Per chi mi ha chiesto del mio ex amante
> 
> ...


Ma perchè ti ha ferito molto?
Mica stava guardando che so mani di forbice
o la saga di freddy Kruger eh?

Tutto parte dalla tua testa: testina testona...
E lì che potresti riflettere

ma gari attraverso un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale

su come mai resti così male dal vedere lui ( ridotto?) a guardarsi porno
per soddisfare la sua libido...
e 

non resti male sul fatto che in qualche modo inconscio
ti senti giustificata a fare sesso con un altro uomo

Fra un po' dirai
Ma ragazze io lo tradisco perchè lui mi fa godere e mio marito no eh?

Posso dirti una cosa da uomo?
Sai perchè noi guardiamo porno?

Perchè non sono per nulla impegnativi...
Stai lì assorbi le immagini e lasci che il tuo corpo faccia il resto...

Casomai un uomo monterà in ansia se si dice
Porco can sto guardando youporn spero che non la me becca...

Parli sempre di come piace farlo te...
Ma a tuo marito hai mai lasciato libero campo perchè
per una volta lui possa farlo così come piace a lui?

Magari come viene viene?

Io se fossi lui, comunque, ti avrei risposto...

Ehi moglie
Sto documentando su come si fa no?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ci potresti abituare
> Potresti farti il callo...


Ciao amicon,oggi ero quasi dalla tue parti,mantovano basso,60 km dal veneto,e li sn come noi emiliani,agriturismo pieno..ne abbiamo trovato uno a fatica,fatica durissima Conte,ormai il bb l'avevo scordato......ma alla fine ,nn sn piu'single....atsalut


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amicon,oggi ero quasi dalla tue parti,mantovano basso,60 km dal veneto,e li sn come noi emiliani,agriturismo pieno..ne abbiamo trovato uno a fatica,fatica durissima Conte,ormai il bb l'avevo scordato......ma alla fine ,nn sn piu'single....atsalut


Bell'amico non mi hai chiamato...


----------



## Eratò (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ci potresti abituare
> Potresti farti il callo...


Buonasera Conte


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Buonasera Conte


Buonasera a te:smile:


----------



## dimmidinò (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti ha ferito molto?
> Mica stava guardando che so mani di forbice
> o la saga di freddy Kruger eh?
> 
> ...


infatti gli ha detto proprio così! ma pensa se uno deve anche giustificarsi così! a questo punto perché non organizzare dei corsi formativi, dico io


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> infatti gli ha detto proprio così! ma pensa se uno deve anche giustificarsi così! a questo punto perché non organizzare dei corsi formativi, dico io


Si brava furba
Così lei porta a casa il suo bel tomo

E gli dice
Caro guarda adesso quest'uomo mi scopa e tu guardi così impari come devi fare no?

Facciamo filmeto polno dal vivo per te...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bell'amico non mi hai chiamato...


s
Semplice,ti sarebbero caduti gli occhi in terra amico,ho rinunciato a levargli il perizoma,talmente stretto,che quasi quasi,l'avrei strappato.ma ota basta torno fedele,invitami al convento...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> s
> Semplice,ti sarebbero caduti gli occhi in terra amico,ho rinunciato a levargli il perizoma,talmente stretto,che quasi quasi,l'avrei strappato.ma ota basta torno fedele,invitami al convento...


Dai vieni a trovarmi...
Padre Stefano quota 92 anni, mio caro...


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> pe evitare di incontrare sul forum qualquno che potrei conoscere ho dato dati indicativi, anche se vicini alla realtà, non mi sono sposata a 16 anni ma molto giovane per amore, eravamo motlo innamorati. Il mio sfogo sul sesso è tale perchè ho scoperto due giorni fa che li vede e la cosa mi ha ferito molto, forse c'è chi si accontenta e lascia che il suo compagno si ecciti con un'altra per poi andare con lei...io no io vado con chi desidera me e vuole me mentre fa l'amore con me , quindi se la penso diversamente da alcuni di voi è inutile fare battutine sciocche, a me la cosa ferisce punto, non me ne frega nulla se il vostro compagno li vede o se vi tradisce questi sono fatti vostri. Per il resto ovvio che c'è dell'altro, altrimenti non si stà insieme tanti anni, c'è una famiglia, ci sono dei sentimenti, ci sono le cene, le litigate e il fare pace, non abbiamo interessi in comune però e anche se dialoghiamo molto facciamo molta difficoltà a comprenderci e molto spesso ognuno rimane della propria opinione. L'ho tradito, vero! Questo giustifica ogni cosa che fa o potrebbe farmi??
> 
> Per chi mi ha chiesto del mio ex amante
> 
> ...


"passami il sale" oppure "ricordati di pagare la bolletta del gas" non è dialogare.....ed il tuo tradimento sa molto di boccata d'aria fresca e questo anche ok.

spiegami cosa ti lega a tuo marito,per favore


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2014)

Comunque st'orgasmo vaginale ormai è leggenda...


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Maggio 2014)

A te piace scopare con l'altro, e a tuo marito guardare i porno... 

Scopa davanti a lui con l'altro! Cosi siete tutti felici! Un porno in 3d


----------



## dimmidinò (31 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque st'orgasmo vaginale ormai è leggenda...


vero si?!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai vieni a trovarmi...
> Padre Stefano quota 92 anni, mio caro...



Mi farebbe bene un po'di spiritualita'e piantarla con queste cazzate,sto diventando troppo diavolo.Ieri partendo dal motel,accendo cell e messaggio amoroso,dalla moglie,..be'nn ho fatto 1 piega.Ripreso a scherzare con l'''altra donna''.........Brutto segnale amico...


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> verissimo, su questo hai ragione, io l'ho fatto magari non subito i primi anni, boh non lo so, mi vergognavo di dirgli le cose, sono stata stupida, ma più avanti l'ho fatto eccome! Ed eccomi arrivata a questo punto perchè anche spiegandogli come toccarmi e correggendolo con la mano e con le parole lui non iesce a farmi venire e si sente così male. La mazzata è quando ha saputo che con il mio ex amante non solo *ho raggiunto l'orgasmo*  senza problemi e senza preliminari particolari (cosa che mio marito pensava che io non potessi raggiungere) ma *oltretutto insieme a lui*


... poveri noi... siamo ancora fermi all'orgasmo simultaneo! Perdonami ma tu mi sembri un condensato di leggende metropolitane...

Secondo me anche tu ti sei vista qualche (per non dire parecchi) film porno...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> "passami il sale" oppure "ricordati di pagare la bolletta del gas" non è dialogare.....ed il tuo tradimento sa molto di boccata d'aria fresca e questo anche ok.
> 
> spiegami cosa ti lega a tuo marito,per favore


però l'insalata scondita  non è buona... e se fosse la bolletta della luce anzichè quella del gas magari restando al buio scoprirebbero cose inimmaginabili... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cattivik

P.S. Però al buio occhio agli spigoli...


----------



## Cattivik (31 Maggio 2014)

Scusami *Bakthela* non prenderla come offesa personale ma la tua storia mi ha riportato alla mente questa storiella.

Una donna non riesce a raggiungere l’orgasmo quando fa l’amore col marito…
Un  giorno gli dice: “Caro, stanotte ho fatto un sogno incredibile.Stavamo  facendo l’amore e, sopra di noi – sopra l’armadio, c’era un negro che  sventolava un ventaglio e ciò mi ha fatto godere tanto”. I due decidono  di attuare il sogno, così escono e, ad un semaforo, trovano un omaccione  di colore e gli offrono 100 Euro se accetta di sventolare un ventaglio  dall’armadio mentre loro fanno l’amore. Il tipo accetta e i tre corrono  in camera da letto. I due coniugi iniziano quindi a fare l’amore e  l’africano sventola il ventaglio da sopra l’armadio. Purtroppo nessun  risultato. La moglie, allora, dice al marito: “Forse bisogna invertire  le parti…Tu vai sull’armadio e lui viene qui”. Il marito, sebbene  perplesso, accetta. Il negro entra nel letto e lui sale sull’armadio.  Poco dopo la donna urla di piacere e raggiunge l’orgasmo. Quando i due  hanno finito, il marito scende dall’armadio e, rivolto verso il ragazzo,  gli dice: “Uè… pirla, te vist’ come se fa a sventulà?!!?

Cattivik bastardo inside.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Maggio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Scusami *Bakthela* non prenderla come offesa personale ma la tua storia mi ha riportato alla mente questa storiella.
> 
> Una donna non riesce a raggiungere l’orgasmo quando fa l’amore col marito…
> Un  giorno gli dice: “Caro, stanotte ho fatto un sogno incredibile.Stavamo  facendo l’amore e, sopra di noi – sopra l’armadio, c’era un negro che  sventolava un ventaglio e ciò mi ha fatto godere tanto”. I due decidono  di attuare il sogno, così escono e, ad un semaforo, trovano un omaccione  di colore e gli offrono 100 Euro se accetta di sventolare un ventaglio  dall’armadio mentre loro fanno l’amore. Il tipo accetta e i tre corrono  in camera da letto. I due coniugi iniziano quindi a fare l’amore e  l’africano sventola il ventaglio da sopra l’armadio. Purtroppo nessun  risultato. La moglie, allora, dice al marito: “Forse bisogna invertire  le parti…Tu vai sull’armadio e lui viene qui”. Il marito, sebbene  perplesso, accetta. Il negro entra nel letto e lui sale sull’armadio.  Poco dopo la donna urla di piacere e raggiunge l’orgasmo. Quando i due  hanno finito, il marito scende dall’armadio e, rivolto verso il ragazzo,  gli dice: “Uè… pirla, te vist’ come se fa a sventulà?!!?
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Scusami *Bakthela* non prenderla come offesa personale ma la tua storia mi ha riportato alla mente questa storiella.
> 
> Una donna non riesce a raggiungere l’orgasmo quando fa l’amore col marito…
> Un  giorno gli dice: “Caro, stanotte ho fatto un sogno incredibile.Stavamo  facendo l’amore e, sopra di noi – sopra l’armadio, c’era un negro che  sventolava un ventaglio e ciò mi ha fatto godere tanto”. I due decidono  di attuare il sogno, così escono e, ad un semaforo, trovano un omaccione  di colore e gli offrono 100 Euro se accetta di sventolare un ventaglio  dall’armadio mentre loro fanno l’amore. Il tipo accetta e i tre corrono  in camera da letto. I due coniugi iniziano quindi a fare l’amore e  l’africano sventola il ventaglio da sopra l’armadio. Purtroppo nessun  risultato. La moglie, allora, dice al marito: “Forse bisogna invertire  le parti…Tu vai sull’armadio e lui viene qui”. Il marito, sebbene  perplesso, accetta. Il negro entra nel letto e lui sale sull’armadio.  Poco dopo la donna urla di piacere e raggiunge l’orgasmo. Quando i due  hanno finito, il marito scende dall’armadio e, rivolto verso il ragazzo,  gli dice: “Uè… pirla, te vist’ come se fa a sventulà?!!?
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> verissimo, su questo hai ragione, io l'ho fatto magari non subito i primi anni, boh non lo so, mi vergognavo di dirgli le cose, sono stata stupida, ma più avanti l'ho fatto eccome! Ed eccomi arrivata a questo punto perchè anche spiegandogli come toccarmi e correggendolo con la mano e con le parole lui non iesce a farmi venire e si sente così male. *La mazzata è quando ha saputo che con il mio ex amante non solo ho raggiunto l'orgasmo  senza problemi e senza preliminari particolari (cosa che mio marito pensava che io non potessi raggiungere) ma oltretutto insieme a lui*


Ma gli hai raccontato tutto questo?....Magari parlare solo della vostra vita sessuale e non della tua con il tizio? Ma l'hai fatto a pezzi! Ecco come demolire un uomo un pezzo alla volta.....:unhappy:


----------



## georgemary (31 Maggio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Scusami *Bakthela* non prenderla come offesa personale ma la tua storia mi ha riportato alla mente questa storiella.
> 
> Una donna non riesce a raggiungere l’orgasmo quando fa l’amore col marito…
> Un  giorno gli dice: “Caro, stanotte ho fatto un sogno incredibile.Stavamo  facendo l’amore e, sopra di noi – sopra l’armadio, c’era un negro che  sventolava un ventaglio e ciò mi ha fatto godere tanto”. I due decidono  di attuare il sogno, così escono e, ad un semaforo, trovano un omaccione  di colore e gli offrono 100 Euro se accetta di sventolare un ventaglio  dall’armadio mentre loro fanno l’amore. Il tipo accetta e i tre corrono  in camera da letto. I due coniugi iniziano quindi a fare l’amore e  l’africano sventola il ventaglio da sopra l’armadio. Purtroppo nessun  risultato. La moglie, allora, dice al marito: “Forse bisogna invertire  le parti…Tu vai sull’armadio e lui viene qui”. Il marito, sebbene  perplesso, accetta. Il negro entra nel letto e lui sale sull’armadio.  Poco dopo la donna urla di piacere e raggiunge l’orgasmo. Quando i due  hanno finito, il marito scende dall’armadio e, rivolto verso il ragazzo,  gli dice: “Uè… pirla, te vist’ come se fa a sventulà?!!?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2014)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Scusami *Bakthela* non prenderla come offesa personale ma la tua storia mi ha riportato alla mente questa storiella.
> 
> Una donna non riesce a raggiungere l’orgasmo quando fa l’amore col marito…
> Un  giorno gli dice: “Caro, stanotte ho fatto un sogno incredibile.Stavamo  facendo l’amore e, sopra di noi – sopra l’armadio, c’era un negro che  sventolava un ventaglio e ciò mi ha fatto godere tanto”. I due decidono  di attuare il sogno, così escono e, ad un semaforo, trovano un omaccione  di colore e gli offrono 100 Euro se accetta di sventolare un ventaglio  dall’armadio mentre loro fanno l’amore. Il tipo accetta e i tre corrono  in camera da letto. I due coniugi iniziano quindi a fare l’amore e  l’africano sventola il ventaglio da sopra l’armadio. Purtroppo nessun  risultato. La moglie, allora, dice al marito: “Forse bisogna invertire  le parti…Tu vai sull’armadio e lui viene qui”. Il marito, sebbene  perplesso, accetta. Il negro entra nel letto e lui sale sull’armadio.  Poco dopo la donna urla di piacere e raggiunge l’orgasmo. Quando i due  hanno finito, il marito scende dall’armadio e, rivolto verso il ragazzo,  gli dice: “Uè… pirla, te vist’ come se fa a sventulà?!!?
> ...


 questi indigeni tocca insegnargli tutto :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e ho due figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


Senza voler inventare l'acqua calda, il tradimento porta un sacco di cambiamenti nella vita quotidiana e soprattutto fra i rapporti della coppia, dove ognuno cerca le sue colpe, *se c'è amore*. Il tuo tradimento ha distrutto il sogno del tuo marito, ma l'ha anche incentivato a pensare cosa non andasse. Che poi si consiglia nei porno, è solo una conseguenza, anche se la sua giustificazione ha del "fantastico".

Io vedo che dovrete migliorare l'aspetto della comunicazione fra di voi. Vi parlate estensivamente soltanto quando c'è un problema. Il bene è che vi parlate, il male è che lo fate solo a cose fatte.

Da migliorare c'è anche l'aspetto sessuale. Non è solo un dare una botta e via, ma trovare un accordo che funzioni per entrambi. Da quel che hai raccontato, penso che sei piuttosto passiva. Cioè non cerchi far comprendere a tuo partner cosa vuoi, ma lasci che lo scopra. Il tuo marito dall'altra parte non è un grande esploratore di nuove sensazioni e anche guardando dei porno non ne uscirà maestro. Ma si è acceso qualche neurone nella giusta direzione. Per avere piacere sessuale, bisogna provare cose nuove e non arrendersi mai. Se non funziona una cosa, potrebbe funzionare un'altra.

Che il tuo amante abbia avuto più successo è scontato. Da un lato, gli amanti devono avere successo a livello sessuale e per questo si sanno muovere meglio dei mariti, che invece non si devono più impegnare. Possono ma non devono. Poi incide anche il piacere di fare qualcosa di proibito, nessuno lo nega. Ma nell'insieme l'amante c'è per soddisfare un desiderio che a casa non si può avere. Tu però puoi avere quello che vuoi, se riavvii il rapporto di una volta. Sono certo che non hai sposato tuo marito per il vento che tirava, ma perché hai intuito delle potenzialità. Che poi non si sono evolute.

"Piccolo Esploratore" non si nasce, ma si diventa.


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi farebbe bene un po'di spiritualita'e piantarla con queste cazzate,sto diventando troppo diavolo.Ieri partendo dal motel,accendo cell e messaggio amoroso,dalla moglie,..be'nn ho fatto 1 piega.Ripreso a scherzare con l'''altra donna''.........Brutto segnale amico...


Attento!


----------



## Bakthela (31 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma gli hai raccontato tutto questo?....Magari parlare solo della vostra vita sessuale e non della tua con il tizio? Ma l'hai fatto a pezzi! Ecco come demolire un uomo un pezzo alla volta.....:unhappy:


hai perfettamente ragione, io avevo sminuito tantissimo e non ero entrata in nessun particolare, lui ha voluto sapere tutto, ho mentito ma se ne accorgeva e mi diceva se non mi dici le cose ci lasciamo!!!

Per il resto mi sembra che qui la cosa vi faccia piuttosto divertire, viene messo in dubbio quello che dico, e che motivo avrei????


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, io avevo sminuito tantissimo e non ero entrata in nessun particolare, lui ha voluto sapere tutto, ho mentito ma se ne accorgeva e mi diceva se non mi dici le cose ci lasciamo!!!
> 
> Per il resto mi sembra che qui la cosa vi faccia piuttosto divertire, viene messo in dubbio quello che dico, e che motivo avrei????


Non credo faccia divertire. In ogni forum c'è sempre chi risponde con sarcasmo o la mette sul lato divertente.

pero'  molti le la cercano.

Non solo nel tuo caso.

Quando è entrato Danny si stentava a credergli.

Tu lo tradisci, avrai avuto tutte le tue buone/cattive ragioni  e poi drammatizzi il fatto che guardi i porno quando e' scontato lo facciano in molti e pure in coppia (dicono).

Io trovo tutto deprimente più che divertente.

possibile che in tanti anni tu non sia riuscita ad avere una confidenza profonda con tuo marito per stare bene a letto con lui?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Attento!



Hai ragione...ma botta di orgoglio e autostima galattica,i miei coetanei pagano centinaia di euro,se vogliono una ragazza con 30anni in meno,poi di quel livello.Unico neo,mi ha chiesto di levare la fede,finche'eravamo assieme..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma botta di orgoglio e autostima galattica,i miei coetanei pagano centinaia di euro,se vogliono una ragazza con 30anni in meno,poi di quel livello.Unico neo,mi ha chiesto di levare la fede,finche'eravamo assieme..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ipocrisia bella e buona. Come se togliere una fede significhi non essere sposati. 

Io non la porto da otto anni.

mio marito non l'ha mai tolta. 

Guarda oggi chi paga una donna o è inguardabile o lo fa xche'  gode anche nel pagarla.

Altrimenti di venti/trentenni vogliose di scopare con sessantenne ne trovi a Josa. 

Li considerano molto più interessanti.

se poi le viziano pure un po'  si attaccano come cozze.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Attento!


ehh... dici che gli ha beccato l'antenna più vicina?


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, io avevo sminuito tantissimo e non ero entrata in nessun particolare, lui ha voluto sapere tutto, ho mentito ma se ne accorgeva e mi diceva se non mi dici le cose ci lasciamo!!!
> 
> Per il resto mi sembra che qui la cosa vi faccia piuttosto divertire, viene messo in dubbio quello che dico, e che motivo avrei????


Guarda che nessuno ci si diverte.Capisco tuo marito.Anch'io chiedevo i particolari a mio marito, è un gesto autodistruttivo..non so perché lo facevo ,forse perchè sapendo tutto fino al ultimo dettaglio avrei rotto quel intimità nella quale io non esistevo.Ma lui evitava di rispondere...Era solo una fase di elaborazione.Poi  ho capito che era meglio occuparmi di più del nostro rapporto e ho smesso.Tuo marito è molto molto ferito e anche se apparentemente tranquillo fra poco scoppiera.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ipocrisia bella e buona. Come se togliere una fede significhi non essere sposati.
> 
> Io non la porto da otto anni.
> 
> ...


Infatti e'la prima che me lo chiede.
Mahhh qui'non concordo...ho amici che lo usano solo x funzioni biologiche.Poi cosi' giovani,ci vuole abilita'mia cara.

Per ora mi e'costata,€50 motel,€20 benzina,€10 spuntino ''dopo''..altro che viziare


----------



## Bakthela (31 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu lo tradisci, avrai avuto tutte le tue buone/cattive ragioni  e poi drammatizzi il fatto che guardi i porno quando e' scontato lo facciano in molti e pure in coppia (dicono).
> 
> Io trovo tutto deprimente più che divertente.
> 
> possibile che in tanti anni tu non sia riuscita ad avere una confidenza profonda con tuo marito per stare bene a letto con lui?


capisco che per molti sono pazza perchè per loro è normale guardare il film porno in coppia o no, ma almeno cercate di rispettare la mia idea su questa cosa, per me è un atto grave, mi serve piuttosto che uno si metta nei miei panni e al di là dei porno o meno potrebbe domandarsi :se la mia compagna/o fa una cosa che per me è grave come mi sentirei? Cosa farei? Che consiglio posso dare a questa donna. Ed anche nei panni di mio marito conoscendo tutta la storia, è meglio per lui allontanarsi da me? Lo stò distruggendo??

ma nessuno di voi può credere che li guardi per i motivi che vi ho detto? Un uomo davvero si eccita per forza a guardare una scena di sesso? Mi sta mentendo?? O gli diamo il beneficio del dubbio? 

Io sono convinta che se avessi fatto un percorso più normale da giovane, e avessi avuto le mie esperienze avrei capito molte più cose anche con mio marito, come avete capio non sono esperta manco ora sul corpo femminile figuriamoci tanti anni fa....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma botta di orgoglio e autostima galattica,i miei coetanei pagano centinaia di euro,se vogliono una ragazza con 30anni in meno,poi di quel livello.Unico neo,mi ha chiesto di levare la fede,finche'eravamo assieme..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma porti ancora l'anello al dito dopo tanti anni?
Io ho tolto da anni perchè suonando si faceva un callo...

Il callo del matrimonio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bakthela (31 Maggio 2014)

poi scusate una domanda alle donne che guardano i film porno con il marito o che sanno tranquillamente che il proprio marito le guarda, ma come fate ad andare a letto con lui? Ma non volete una persona che desidera fortemente solo voi?? Ma se uno scopa me mentre pensa alle forme di un altra e si eccita si è tanto lontani da un tradimento? Siccome il sesso è tutta una questione di testa?? Non vi sentite dei contenitori di sperma?? Non è una provocazione davvero vorrei capire


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> poi scusate una domanda alle donne che guardano i film porno con il marito o che sanno tranquillamente che il proprio marito le guarda, ma come fate ad andare a letto con lui? Ma non volete una persona che desidera fortemente solo voi?? Ma se uno scopa me mentre pensa alle forme di un altra e si eccita si è tanto lontani da un tradimento? Siccome il sesso è tutta una questione di testa?? Non vi sentite dei contenitori di sperma?? Non è una provocazione davvero vorrei capire


Senti poi non si finisce mai a letto...
Perchè la moglie rompe no?

Mica guarda sticazzi come pistonano eh?

Guardano se le pornodive hanno la cellulite o meno no?


----------



## Bakthela (31 Maggio 2014)

una volta il mio ex amante mi ha detto : mia moglie oggi ha voluto farlo a tutti i costi ed io pensavo a te mentre lo facevo con lei; secondo me questa cosa tra tutte è la più grave che le abbia fatto, è la stessa cosa per i porno


----------



## dimmidinò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> poi scusate una domanda alle donne che guardano i film porno con il marito o che sanno tranquillamente che il proprio marito le guarda, ma come fate ad andare a letto con lui? Ma non volete una persona che *desidera fortemente solo voi??* Ma se uno scopa me mentre pensa alle forme di un altra e si eccita si è tanto lontani da un tradimento? Siccome il sesso è tutta una questione di testa?? Non vi sentite dei contenitori di sperma?? Non è una provocazione davvero vorrei capire


guarda che i porno sono film: finzione. non è che se tu guardi un film di altro genere e ti piace l'attore perché è carino allora te ne innamori come se fosse una persona che conosci dal vivo!
stesso discorso lo si fa con i porno. uno che guarda i porno non desidera farsi gli attori del film. ma che discorsi vai dicendo?

inoltre scusa ma proprio non riesco a sorvolare sul tuo egoismo e sulla tua ipocrisia, che ormai sono palesi. 
tu vuoi che tuo marito desideri solo te, quando tu per prima lo hai tradito, e lui nemmeno ti tradisce e viene trattato come il peggior criminale. oltre il danno, la beffa. spiegami come puoi arrivare a fare questi ragionamenti. ma cosa vuoi da quell'uomo?? 

qua il contenitore di sperma non sono io.. e nemmeno la mia è una provocazione!


----------



## Hellseven (31 Maggio 2014)

Sono sempre più convinto della non genuinità della cosa. Sensazioni.


----------



## dimmidinò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> una volta il mio ex amante mi ha detto : mia moglie oggi ha voluto farlo a tutti i costi ed io pensavo a te mentre lo facevo con lei; secondo me questa cosa tra tutte è la più grave che le abbia fatto, è la stessa cosa per i porno


e invece tu quando lo fai (facevi?) con tuo marito a cosa pensi?
(oltre al fatto che non è in grado di farti venire e che l'unico che c'è riuscito è il tuo ex amante che quello si che era un grande amatore)

e cmq non trovo il collegamento con i porno. il tuo ex amante tradiva la moglie con un'altra donna. tuo marito al massimo ti tradisce con la sua mano, che a questo lui voglia aggiungere anche un supporto audio e video non fa differenza. volesse farlo senza film porno avrebbe la sua fantasia, vorresti strappargli via anche il cervello? sai tette e culi che si vedono in tv o semplicemente in giro, se vuole immaginarsi un bel corpo può farlo quando e come vuole, senza il tuo consenso, con o senza porno.


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

una domanda: tutte queste considerazioni sui film porno, 
sorgono da te, o è stato tuo marito che le vede in tal modo? 

Ecco, qui inizia il lavoro di coppia. E non solo. 
Il iniziare a vedere i porno, per quanto ho capito, 
ha avuto luogo, dopo il tuo di tradimento ... 

C'è una connessione / legame tra questi due fatti?
Secondo te e secondo tuo marito ... 
Ne avete parlato? ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> capisco che per molti sono pazza perchè per loro è normale guardare il film porno in coppia o no, ma almeno cercate di rispettare la mia idea su questa cosa, per me è un atto grave, mi serve piuttosto che uno si metta nei miei panni e al di là dei porno o meno potrebbe domandarsi :se la mia compagna/o fa una cosa che per me è grave come mi sentirei? Cosa farei? Che consiglio posso dare a questa donna. Ed anche nei panni di mio marito conoscendo tutta la storia, è meglio per lui allontanarsi da me? Lo stò distruggendo??ma nessuno di voi può credere che li guardi per i motivi che vi ho detto? Un uomo davvero si eccita per forza a guardare una scena di sesso? Mi sta mentendo?? O gli diamo il beneficio del dubbio? Io sono convinta che se avessi fatto un percorso più normale da giovane, e avessi avuto le mie esperienze avrei capito molte più cose anche con mio marito, come avete capio non sono esperta manco ora sul corpo femminile figuriamoci tanti anni fa....


Bakthela sta sminuendo il tuo tradimento e stai facendo una tragedia greca per un film porno.Se tuo marito non ti desiderasse e apprezzasse come donna semplicemente non ci proverebbe proprio a fare l'amore con te e a pensare alla tua soddisfazione sessuale dopo il tradimento subito.Avrebbe potuto trovarsi una altra e realizzare il film porno lui stesso, lasciarti e andarsene ma non l'ha fatto.Sta li con te.Vuoi andare oltre?Allora guardalo negli occhi e digli che lo ami e che vuoi ricominciare da zero con calma e senza pensare al passato.Dai la giusta dimensione alle cose nella tua mente.P.S:mio marito non guarda i film porno ma mi ha messo 2 corna fino al everest.vedi tu cos' é peggio


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

OT ... 

Mai visto un film porno. Per principio ... 
Per tutto il mercato che vi sta dietro ... 
Se il mio compagno ne guardasse, mi darebbe fastidio,
e non per una questione di donne o sesse ... 
Ma certe cose non le sostengo ... 

Fine ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> poi scusate una domanda alle donne che guardano i film porno con il marito o che sanno tranquillamente che il proprio marito le guarda, ma come fate ad andare a letto con lui? Ma non volete una persona che desidera fortemente solo voi?? Ma se uno scopa me mentre pensa alle forme di un altra e si eccita si è tanto lontani da un tradimento? Siccome il sesso è tutta una questione di testa?? Non vi sentite dei contenitori di sperma?? Non è una provocazione davvero vorrei capire


Visto forse un film porno invita mia e nemmeno tutto. Mi annoiano e non mi eccitano. Ma trovo le tue domande assurde.
cioè tu non vi a letto con tuo marito perchè lui guarda i porno ma tuo marito dovrebbe venire a letto con te dopo ceh ti sei scopata un altro? Guarda che è davvero il colmo


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto forse un film porno invita mia e nemmeno tutto. Mi annoiano e non mi eccitano. Ma trovo le tue domande assurde.
> cioè tu non vi a letto con tuo marito perchè lui guarda i porno ma tuo marito dovrebbe venire a letto con te dopo ceh ti sei scopata un altro? Guarda che è davvero il colmo



Ciao

non è chiaro per me, il tipo di valore che da all'insieme. 
Mi sorge una domanda ... 

Avresti preferito che ti tradisse con una donna?
Se si. Perché? 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è chiaro per me, il tipo di valore che da all'insieme.
> Mi sorge una domanda ...
> ...


.....sarà il fascino del triangolo?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono sempre più convinto della non genuinità della cosa. Sensazioni.


Che sensazione di leggera follia...:smile: Hellsie talvolta anche le situazioni più assurde son vere


----------



## Hellseven (31 Maggio 2014)

Non è la storia in se' Flame, e' il cambiamento di tono nei vari post: quasi a trovare un assetto coerente forzosamente. E' anche vero che il non essere creduti fa innervosire, ma offrire sempre una giustifica successivamente al rilievo mosso di una certa incoerenza in questa o quella affermazione mi fa pensare che sia una storia costruita "in divenire". Ma poi chi se ne frega? Ma che racconti quel che vuole, e' un mondo libero.  Mi scuso per il sospetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è la storia in se' Flame, e' il cambiamento di tono nei vari post: quasi a trovare un assetto coerente forzosamente.


Ma quello potrebbe essere un aggiustare il tiro via via per giustificare se stessa ..


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è la storia in se' Flame, e' il cambiamento di tono nei vari post: quasi a trovare un assetto coerente forzosamente.


Ciao

non ho capito - questione di lingua.

potrebbe essere un modo, per ribaltare la situazione. 
O forse, visto che lei stessa ha definito che lui ha fatto
di lei la sua puttana ... è l'oggetto il problema. 

Sienne


----------



## Hellseven (31 Maggio 2014)

Flame e Sienne avete entrambe ragione. Sarò io maldisposto sorry


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Flame e Sienne avete entrambe ragione. Sarò io maldisposto sorry


Per quanto mi riguarda non ho certezza, ho solo espresso la mia impressione :smile:non ti scusare :smile:


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito - questione di lingua.
> 
> ...


a me mi sembra che è lei che vuole far di lui la sua puttana....e fai così e fai cosa e guarda che l'amante mi faceva godere anche solo battendo le mani e non ti guardare i porno che ci rimango male e ti caccio di casa perfino Rocco si sarebbe depresso...mamma che palle!


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> a me mi sembra che è lei che vuole far di lui la sua puttana....e fai così e fai cosa e guarda che l'amante mi faceva godere anche solo battendo le mani e non ti guardare i porno che ci rimango male e ti caccio di casa perfino Rocco si sarebbe depresso...mamma che palle!



Ciao

in effetti ... ci sono più punti che non quadrano ... 

Non si rende conto forse, che è lei ... che fa tutto 



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (31 Maggio 2014)

Una domanda: se i miei sospetti fossero fondati e fosse tutta una balla: ma perché? Quale e' lo scopo di un fake che conta balle? Non mi riferisco alla signora, chiedo in genere : che senso avrebbe mentire? Boh


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una domanda: se i miei sospetti fossero fondati e fosse tutta una balla: ma perché? Quale e' lo scopo di un fake che conta balle? Non mi riferisco alla signora, chiedo in genere : che senso avrebbe mentire? Boh



Ciao

forse, inventarsi una vita che non si ha ... 
per interagire ... per parlare di sentimenti e sesso ... 
Il nocciolo ... di tante cose ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (31 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, inventarsi una vita che non si ha ...
> per interagire ... per parlare di sentimenti e sesso ...
> ...


Ciao. In effetti due argomenti su cui molti sono in imbarazzo o difficolta


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> una volta il mio ex amante mi ha detto : mia moglie oggi ha voluto farlo a tutti i costi ed io pensavo a te mentre lo facevo con lei; secondo me questa cosa tra tutte è la più grave che le abbia fatto, è la stessa cosa per i porno


Io uno così  lo avrei scartato all'istante oltre a non credergli.

Riguardo ai porto  che c'entra poi con quello che uno fa e prova a letto con la moglie o l'amante 

Ci sono tanti film che senza essere pornografici mostrano donne nude e scene di sesso.

Riguardo a  come ci si senta  penso che di matrimoni falliti x film porto c'è ne possa essere uno su mille. 

Per tradimento una valanga.

Magari mio marito si fosse guardato Moana Pozzi  che tra l'altro piaceva molto anche a me come donna e persona.


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao. In effetti due argomenti su cui molti sono in imbarazzo o difficolta



Ciao

infatti. A secondo della tematica, ritrovi più o meno, storie inventate / troll. 

Penso, che anche la solitudine ... può fare la sua parte ... 




sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela;134911To è grave capisco che per molti sono pazza perchè per loro è normale guardare il film porno in coppia o no ha detto:


> Tu ti sei chiesta quanto è stato grave tradirlo e poi rinfacciargli pure che con l'altro godi molto e con lui nienteo quasi?
> 
> Pensa fosse successo  il contrario,  come ti saresti sentita se ti avesse detto 'con lei si che ci intendiamo a meraviglia' altro che con te.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> poi scusate una domanda alle donne che guardano i film porno con il marito o che sanno tranquillamente che il proprio marito le guarda, ma come fate ad andare a letto con lui? Ma non volete una persona che desidera fortemente solo voi?? Ma se uno scopa me mentre pensa alle forme di un altra e si eccita si è tanto lontani da un tradimento? Siccome il sesso è tutta una questione di testa?? Non vi sentite dei contenitori di sperma?? Non è una provocazione davvero vorrei capire


Guarda che hai proprio sbagliato le domande da fare...
Fossi in te me ne porrei altre...


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> poi scusate una domanda alle donne che guardano i film porno con il marito o che sanno tranquillamente che il proprio marito le guarda, ma come fate ad andare a letto con lui? Ma non volete una persona che desidera fortemente solo voi?? *Ma se uno scopa me mentre pensa alle forme di un altra e si eccita si è tanto lontani da un tradimento? Siccome il sesso è tutta una questione di testa?? Non vi sentite dei contenitori di sperma??* Non è una provocazione davvero vorrei capire


1) non è bello ma si è lontanissimi.
2) se fosse solo una questione di testa, prova a farlo senza sfilarti i collant.
3) è una provocazione e lo sai.


----------



## erab (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> capisco che per molti sono pazza perchè per loro è normale guardare il film porno in coppia o no, ma almeno cercate di rispettare la mia idea su questa cosa, per me è un atto grave, mi serve piuttosto che uno si metta nei miei panni e al di là dei porno o meno potrebbe domandarsi :se la mia compagna/o fa una cosa che per me è grave come mi sentirei? Cosa farei? Che consiglio posso dare a questa donna. Ed anche nei panni di mio marito conoscendo tutta la storia, è meglio per lui allontanarsi da me? Lo stò distruggendo??
> 
> ma nessuno di voi può credere che li guardi per i motivi che vi ho detto? Un uomo davvero si eccita per forza a guardare una scena di sesso? Mi sta mentendo?? O gli diamo il beneficio del dubbio?
> 
> Io sono convinta che se avessi fatto un percorso più normale da giovane, e avessi avuto le mie esperienze avrei capito molte più cose anche con mio marito, come avete capio non sono esperta manco ora sul corpo femminile figuriamoci tanti anni fa....


Scuse, scuse, scuse, scuse.
E sto parlando delle tue!
Ti aggrappi disperatamente al fatto che tuo marito guarda i porno, ingigantisci la cosa e solo perché
non vuoi ammettere che tradirlo è la carognata più grande che gli potessi fare.
Ti nascondi nelle tue costruzioni mentali, cerchi appigli, rifugi, ma non puoi scappare da quello che hai fatto.
Finché non la smetterai con tutto questo e non farai i conti con la realtà non farai altro che peggiorare le cose.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Maggio 2014)

Mah .... Bah ..... Chissà .... Boh


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT ...
> 
> ...


OT
Pensa che una volta un tipo con cui uscivo guardava porno con animali! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: Inutile dire che dall'indomani fu ex! 

Bleah!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Maggio 2014)

*Da come la leggo io...*

A me sa che la sua insicurezza l'ha portata a far di tutto per piacere a suo marito, poi si sarà sentita sminuita, e per dimostrare a se stessa che lei non è la "sua puttana" e basta, si è fatta l'amante! Poi è ritornata insieme a lui e si "sacrifica" di nuovo per lui...

Cioè secondo me sente che ha trascurato se stessa e non ha avuto altre storie, e lui si...e la sua testa è entrata in una sorta di competizione! Lei si è sentita sempre inferiore magari, anche solo quando lui salutava una ex. Insomma sentendo che lei fa la scalata per piacere a lei ed essere UNICA, ora sapere che lui con un click possa per un secondo ammirare un'altra la fa sentire svilita, e prova rabbia perchè lei agisce in base a lui... Insomma un qualcosa di contorto, ma che ho letto anche su un libro che riguardava la gelosia!

Io ad esempio sono strana, oggi una sua amica si è fiondata a salutare calorosamente il mio ragazzo, quasi in bocca, lui si è scansato... a me non ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo. Certi nostri amici, invece, dicevano che se fosse capitato a loro gliene avrebbero dette due!  Mah... secondo me lui mi ha rispettata nel modo di agire, non avevo altro da aggiungere!


----------



## Bakthela (31 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> a me mi sembra che è lei che vuole far di lui la sua puttana....e fai così e fai cosa e guarda che l'amante mi faceva godere anche solo battendo le mani e non ti guardare i porno che ci rimango male e ti caccio di casa perfino Rocco si sarebbe depresso...mamma che palle![/QUOTE
> 
> ecco perchè tu hai le corna ed io no ti sei mai fatta delle domade???


----------



## Bakthela (31 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A me sa che la sua insicurezza l'ha portata a far di tutto per piacere a suo marito, poi si sarà sentita sminuita, e per dimostrare a se stessa che lei non è la "sua puttana" e basta, si è fatta l'amante! Poi è ritornata insieme a lui e si "sacrifica" di nuovo per lui...
> 
> Cioè secondo me sente che ha trascurato se stessa e non ha avuto altre storie, e lui si...e la sua testa è entrata in una sorta di competizione! Lei si è sentita sempre inferiore magari, anche solo quando lui salutava una ex. Insomma sentendo che lei fa la scalata per piacere a lei ed essere UNICA, ora sapere che lui con un click possa per un secondo ammirare un'altra la fa sentire svilita, e prova rabbia perchè lei agisce in base a lui... Insomma un qualcosa di contorto, ma che ho letto anche su un libro che riguardava la gelosia!
> 
> Io ad esempio sono strana, oggi una sua amica si è fiondata a salutare calorosamente il mio ragazzo, quasi in bocca, lui si è scansato... a me non ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo. Certi nostri amici, invece, dicevano che se fosse capitato a loro gliene avrebbero dette due!  Mah... secondo me lui mi ha rispettata nel modo di agire, non avevo altro da aggiungere!


grazie per esseti messa nei miei panni e hai cercato di capire cosa provo, hai azzeccato tutto


----------



## dimmidinò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ecco perchè tu hai le corna ed io no ti sei mai fatta delle domade???




ah per carità divina.


----------



## dimmidinò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ecco perchè tu hai le corna ed io no ti sei mai fatta delle domade???


quindi, per analogia, dato che tuo marito ha le corna, dovrebbe farsi delle domande..? già perché è colpa sua dato che non ti soddisfa..?

peccato che quello che tu hai fatto non abbia portato ad una soluzione del problema principale.

non capisco perché sminuisci il tuo tradimento.

ci tengo a farti notare che io non sono in questo forum in veste di tradita.


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> Erato' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me mi sembra che è lei che vuole far di lui la sua puttana....e fai così e fai cosa e guarda che l'amante mi faceva godere anche solo battendo le mani e non ti guardare i porno che ci rimango male e ti caccio di casa perfino Rocco si sarebbe depresso...mamma che palle![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

C'è un errore di fondo ... 

Chi tradisce, è colui che ha il problema. 
È colui, che non sa affrontare ... 
È colui, che ha debolezze e preferisce il doppio gioco ... 

Il tradito, con ciò cosa centra? ... 
Cosa centra, se è codardo chi tradisce ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bakthela ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lei avrà le corna, come me e molti altri, come tuo marito, ma in compenso ha un intelligenza ed una sensibilità che tu hai scordato da qualche parte.
> ...


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ecco perchè tu hai le corna ed io no ti sei mai fatta delle domade???


Se ci aggiungi un pappappero suona meglio!


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie Disi.:smile:
> ...


----------



## Innominata (31 Maggio 2014)

Più' che altro la storia appare triste, con un che di irrequieta cupezza, perché mi pare sia giocata tutta sulla reciproca insicurezza. Mi sembra che tutto il gioco sia condotto su chi in quel momento ha più potere perché ha fatto qualcosa per una mancanza dell'altro, in realtà non per condivisione e reciproco completamento, ma per rassicurarsi che l'altro non e' superiore, anzi è inferiore a te in quella cosa e quindi puoi dominarlo e placare un attimo la tua insicurezza. Ma questa e' sempre in agguato, e a nulla vale neanche sentirsi competente nell'amplesso andando con un altro, cercando di sfuggire la soggezione verso chi è stato il tuo primo uomo e ti ha insegnato cose di un campo in cui ti sentivi inadeguata e insufficiente. Tant'è vero che lei non si sente così felice di averlo tradito, il tradimento ( che non riesco a vedere come un tradimento, ma come anzi un riaffermare il bisogno reciproco di questo gioco di induzione-verifica del l'insicurezza nell'altro : e' un modo per perpetuare il legame in quel gioco non lieto, altro che tradimento!) e' stato un mezzo per istillare il timore di essere diventata indipendente dal maestro. Che anzi sa insegnare ma non sa fare. Ecco la mancanza comunicata ed esposta. Ma l'altro risponde subito, comunicando che in certi frangenti attinge in contesti da cui lei è ' esclusa e riguardano il campo in cui ha voluto dimostrare la propria emancipazione da lui. Si sono resi di nuovo reciprocamente insicuri. E così continuano a tenersi legati, temo.


----------



## disincantata (31 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> C'è un errore di fondo ...
> 
> ...


Quanto sei saggia donna Sienne.


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> Erato' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me mi sembra che è lei che vuole far di lui la sua puttana....e fai così e fai cosa e guarda che l'amante mi faceva godere anche solo battendo le mani e non ti guardare i porno che ci rimango male e ti caccio di casa perfino Rocco si sarebbe depresso...mamma che palle![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## erab (31 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Bakthela ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Erato' ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Bakthela,

concordo su moltissimo di quanto ti è stato detto.
E la tua sparata su Nicka è stata... lasciamo perdere.

Comunque.

A parte tutto, mi ha colpito una nota di risentimento quando descrivi come tuo marito ti abbia "plasmato" a letto.
C'è qualcosa che pensi tu non avresti voluto fare?
Perchè, tendenzialmente, quello che succede è proprio così: ci si "plasma" a vicenda. Si cresce assieme, a letto così come nella vita.
Certo, tu non avevi esperienze e lui qualcuna -e qualcuna non vuol dire che lui sia un uomo esperto di donne con una esperienza del corpo e della sensibilità femminile da utopia. Niente mi dice che lui non si sia ritrovato quasi altrettanto inesperto di te. Inadatto, incapace per inesperienza e non per mancanza di volontà a farti crescere sessualmente come tu avresti voluto.

Che cosa ti ha convinto che lui ti abbia formato senza che tu sia intervenuta nel processo? C'è qualcosa che gli rimproveri?
Io sono felice di tutto ciò che ho imparato dal mio uomo, tutto ciò che rende felice il mio uomo, e viceversa. E nessuno si sente puttana dell'altro -tranne in certe formidabili occasioni - 

Il problema dei mancati orgasmi è certo un problema forte, perchè va a toccare uno dei cuori della nostra femminilità. Almeno, per me è così, non per tutte.
Ma il mancato orgasmo è solo per una frazione responsabilità di un partner egoista -e tuo marito non lo sembra, dalla descrizione che fai dei suoi sforzi.
In massima parte viene da problemi nostri, di noi donne. (di nuovo, eccetto casi di partner straegoisti)
E ti parla una che i suoi orgasmi se li è ripresi dopo aver dovuto combattere per anni. Per motivi immagino diversi dai tuoi, ma questo non ha importanza.

Sembra che tu imputi a lui e solo a lui le vostre abitudini sessuali. I tuoi mancati orgasmi. Gli orgasmi, come dici pure tu, sono questione di testa, per gran parte. Quindi, probabilmente con tuo marito si tratta di un circolo vizioso di anni, per cui tu vai a letto già con l'idea che non verrai, aumenta l'ansia da entrambe le parti, e il patatrac è quasi assicurato.

In tutto questo, tu sembri passiva. 

Io posso pure cercare di mettermi nei tuoi panni, ma tu ti ci metti già con estrema forza, senza -sembra da quel che scrivi- metterti nei panni di tuo marito, che ha cercato di perdonarti, che sembra si stia sforzando di venirti incontro superando delle lacerazioni nell'autostima profondissime -e l'essere stato tradito, e il sapere che con l'ex amante -con cui, tra l'altro, è finita solo perchè beccati, altrimenti stavi ancora lì- godevi più che con lui.
Evviva. 

I porno. Ok, ti hanno ferito. 
Bè, mia figlia oggi si è sentita molto ferita dal fatto che non le ho comprato quel che voleva al supermercato. 
Ma le ho spiegato che no, non ha senso spendere il doppio per dei succhi di frutta in bottiglietta di vetro, quando gli stessi identici in brick costano la metà. 
Ha capito. E ha 5 anni.

Quindi. Capisco la gelosia, capisco la sorpresa, capisco il desiderio -assurdo!- di essere l'unico essere femminile in grado di risvegliare le pulsioni del tuo uomo (ma di nuovo, dopo averlo tradito ciccia, lui potrebbe pure tradirti dicendo embè? l'hai fatto pure tu, e dovresti stare zitta, questa è la realtà).

Ma. Tieni conto che i porno sono diffusissimi. Vengono usati da uomini soli, da uomini in coppia, da coppie. Che siano video professionali, you porn fatti da coppie vere, giornaletti, sono un mezzo attraverso cui trovare eccitazione e orgasmo nella masturbazione estremamente comune.
Gli uomini -non tutti ma moltissimissimissimi- si eccitano guardando gente estranea che fa sesso. E' la realtà, e come vedi qua dentro sei l'unica ad esserne sconvolta.

Potresti concludere che ti sei inalberata per nulla, e che potresti dirti che devi resettare le tue aspettative e insicurezze. Potresti e dovresti. Lo dovresti fare anche solo considerando che quello che hai fatto tu è incommensurabile rispetto a quello che ha fatto lui. E te lo dicono tradite, traditi, traditrici (traditori non lo so, non ho notato, ma ci scommetterei)

Pensaci.

E pensa questo: ciascuno di noi, quando racconta, tende a raccontare sempre le cose in una ottica leggermente -o molto- favorevole a noi stessi. Si evita di dire quella cosa... si evidenzia quell'altra. E' una tendenza umana.

Che cosa significa se, nonostante questo, la totalità degli utenti di questo forum, di estrazione e storia diversa, ti stanno dicendo le stesse cose?

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## lolapal (31 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Bakthela,
> 
> concordo su moltissimo di quanto ti è stato detto.
> E la tua sparata su Nicka è stata... lasciamo perdere.
> ...


Standing ovation!
Ti quoto perché non posso darti un verde...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Standing ovation!
> Ti quoto perché non posso darti un verde...



Amo i verdi, ma dovendo scegliere tra i due preferisco i quote 

Grazie cara


----------



## Eratò (31 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Bakthela,
> 
> concordo su moltissimo di quanto ti è stato detto.
> E la tua sparata su Nicka è stata... lasciamo perdere.
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> guarda che i porno sono film: finzione. non è che se tu guardi un film di altro genere e ti piace l'attore perché è carino allora te ne innamori come se fosse una persona che conosci dal vivo!
> stesso discorso lo si fa con i porno. uno che guarda i porno non desidera farsi gli attori del film. ma che discorsi vai dicendo?
> 
> inoltre scusa ma proprio non riesco a sorvolare sul tuo egoismo e sulla tua ipocrisia, che ormai sono palesi.
> ...


NO...
Io sono sempre stato innamorato di Rossana Doll
e quando venne a fare spettacolino al teatrino in via manzoni a Bologna
quasi svenni per emozion...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Bakthela sta sminuendo il tuo tradimento e stai facendo una tragedia greca per un film porno.


Tipico delle mogli mogliose no?:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è la storia in se' Flame, e' il cambiamento di tono nei vari post: quasi a trovare un assetto coerente forzosamente. E' anche vero che il non essere creduti fa innervosire, ma offrire sempre una giustifica successivamente al rilievo mosso di una certa incoerenza in questa o quella affermazione mi fa pensare che sia una storia costruita "in divenire". Ma poi chi se ne frega? Ma che racconti quel che vuole, e' un mondo libero.  Mi scuso per il sospetto.


Chi è in sospetto è in difetto no?
Vuoi che ti passi qualche dvd ?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

[video=youtube;USDclkW9MLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USDclkW9MLA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Bakthela sta sminuendo il tuo tradimento e stai facendo una tragedia greca per un film porno.Se tuo marito non ti desiderasse e apprezzasse come donna semplicemente non ci proverebbe proprio a fare l'amore con te e a pensare alla tua soddisfazione sessuale dopo il tradimento subito.Avrebbe potuto trovarsi una altra e realizzare il film porno lui stesso, lasciarti e andarsene ma non l'ha fatto.Sta li con te.Vuoi andare oltre?Allora guardalo negli occhi e digli che lo ami e che vuoi ricominciare da zero con calma e senza pensare al passato.Dai la giusta dimensione alle cose nella tua mente.P.S:mio marito non guarda i film porno ma mi ha messo 2 corna fino al everest.vedi tu cos' é peggio


fino all'everest dai esagerata...
sarà fino al monte athos...no?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erato_(casa_discografica) 

[video=youtube;HmlP6PVYKKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmlP6PVYKKo[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> capisco che per molti sono pazza perchè per loro è normale guardare il film porno in coppia o no, ma almeno cercate di rispettare la mia idea su questa cosa, per me è un atto grave, mi serve piuttosto che uno si metta nei miei panni e al di là dei porno o meno potrebbe domandarsi :se la mia compagna/o fa una cosa che per me è grave come mi sentirei? Cosa farei? Che consiglio posso dare a questa donna. Ed anche nei panni di mio marito conoscendo tutta la storia, è meglio per lui allontanarsi da me? Lo stò distruggendo??
> 
> ma nessuno di voi può credere che li guardi per i motivi che vi ho detto? Un uomo davvero si eccita per forza a guardare una scena di sesso? Mi sta mentendo?? O gli diamo il beneficio del dubbio?
> 
> Io sono convinta che se avessi fatto un percorso più normale da giovane, e avessi avuto le mie esperienze avrei capito molte più cose anche con mio marito, come avete capio non sono esperta manco ora sul corpo femminile figuriamoci tanti anni fa....


Poi il porno fa male...

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...el-max-planck-institute-sul-cervello/1007947/


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Giugno 2014)

Uff domani sveglia alle 6:30 e non riesco a dormire... :incazzato: 

Cmq tornando a noi. Penso che lei non ha costruito un IO, e lui sia arrivato in un momento in cui lei era fragile e ne è diventata dipendente.

secondo me a questo punto riporta il sesso perchè è la cosa con la quale più si fanno male, potendoci essere desiderio per altri porta alla gelosia. Ma questo circolo lo avranno anche su altre cose. 

Per come vedo il tutto, secondo me, ora ok mi darete contro,ma mi metto nei panni di lei, con quel tradimento lei ha tradito se stessa,non tanto lui... magari uno sguardo di troppo ad un'altra, una lite, l'amico dolce, lei debole, e per una volta ha deciso lei. Ma secondo me oltre a godere si sente tradita perchè lha fatto per il marito, per dimostrar che lei è un IO. 

Ora non ci sarà solo il passato di lui ma anche quello di lei da poter raccontare, sessualmente parlando.  Ma non le basta perché cmq lui ha amato prima di lei, lei nellinsicurezza si domandera, ma non è che ha amato più loro che me? Non è che ancora se passano lui ci pensa? Sn domande che si fa alle quali lei nn ha risposta e si sente ancora inferiore rispetto a lui. Anche perchè lei non ha avuto le stesse esperienze di lui.  Si sente partita gia perdente!

Dal suo canto lui è insicuro pure, ma un pò meno di lei...per cui invece di capirla e magaro aiutarla in questa sua insicurezza, si fanno la guerra! 

Lei dei porno è ferita si, nel pensiero che ne segue dicono che le donne con questa personalita annullano se stesse e i loro desideri per piacere a lui, visto come  lirraggiungibile! Per cui portano dentro una forte rabbia, perchperchè tradiscono continuamente se stesse per lui! Appena si sentono l'attenzione tolta si arrabbiano perché hanno faticato una vita per lui, e poi scoprono che una che mai ha fatto nulla per lui li attira allo stesso modo... e magari pensano anche di più! 

A questo punto se ho capito bene ti consiglio di leggerti donne che amano troppo,e consultarti con uno psicologo. Mi dispiace di più non so dirti, ma penso di averti capita


----------



## Nobody (1 Giugno 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> ecco perchè tu hai le corna ed io no ti sei mai fatta delle domade???


con questa risposta hai fugato i dubbi residui... sei un stronza col botto.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Uff domani sveglia alle 6:30 e non riesco a dormire... :incazzato:
> 
> Cmq tornando a noi. Penso che lei non ha costruito un IO, e lui sia arrivato in un momento in cui lei era fragile e ne è diventata dipendente.
> 
> ...


Quelle possono essere le motivazioni.
l'impressione peró è che lei cerchi giustificazioni.

motivazioni: perchè ho la tendenza a comportarmi cosí, perchè mi sento cosí?
giustificazioni: perchè è giusto che io mi comporti cosí.

e quando sei adulto, e lei lo è, si dovrebbe capire la differenza tra le due cose e FARE qualcosa invece che subire il proprio carattere. "Sono fatta cosí" non è un buon motivo alla sua età.


----------



## lolapal (1 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Uff domani sveglia alle 6:30 e non riesco a dormire... :incazzato:
> 
> Cmq tornando a noi. Penso che lei non ha costruito un IO, e lui sia arrivato in un momento in cui lei era fragile e ne è diventata dipendente.
> 
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quelle possono essere le motivazioni.
> l'impressione peró è che lei cerchi giustificazioni.
> 
> motivazioni: perchè ho la tendenza a comportarmi cosí, perchè mi sento cosí?
> ...


Sono d'accordo con entrambe, nel senso che la nostra nuova amica deve riflettere sul fatto di aver bisogno di aiuto. Se sta male, deve prima di tutto sistemare se stessa al suo interno, perché non si può pretendere che gli altri cambino a nostra immagine e somiglianza, che tutti e tutto si adatti a noi e che non dobbiamo fare nessuno sforzo.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con entrambe, nel senso che la nostra nuova amica deve riflettere sul fatto di aver bisogno di aiuto. Se sta male, deve prima di tutto sistemare se stessa al suo interno, perché non si può pretendere che gli altri cambino a nostra immagine e somiglianza, che tutti e tutto si adatti a noi e che non dobbiamo fare nessuno sforzo.


Ciao

in effetti, qui sta una parte dell'insieme ... 


Sta scoprendo la sua sessualità, che differisce da quella vissuta con il marito. 
Ma sta a lei prendere in mano la questione ... e scoprirsi ecc. e condurre e 
introdurre il marito in questo percorso. Non è un compito che svolge solo l'altro. 
Tocca ad entrambi, cambiare completamente visione ... e scoprirsi assieme ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti, qui sta una parte dell'insieme ...
> 
> ...


Sì, :smile:
essere in coppia non significa essere in competizione o in contraddizione, ma significa stare e fare insieme, modellarsi, adattarsi, amarsi per quello che si è e si è stati e per come ci si trasfroma... ostacolare i cambiamenti è deleterio...

Cara Sienne, :abbraccio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> Erato' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me mi sembra che è lei che vuole far di lui la sua puttana....e fai così e fai cosa e guarda che l'amante mi faceva godere anche solo battendo le mani e non ti guardare i porno che ci rimango male e ti caccio di casa perfino Rocco si sarebbe depresso...mamma che palle![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una domanda: se i miei sospetti fossero fondati e fosse tutta una balla: ma perché? Quale e' lo scopo di un fake che conta balle? Non mi riferisco alla signora, chiedo in genere : che senso avrebbe mentire? Boh


Potrebbe essere un uomo che cerca opinioni da un altro punto di vista.


----------



## Eratò (1 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un uomo che cerca opinioni da un altro punto di vista.


come la metti come la giri il tutto è molto inquietante:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti, qui sta una parte dell'insieme ...
> 
> ...


Vero ha scoperto parte di se è delle sua sessualità ora dovrebbe tranquillamente dire a suo marito cosa le piace e come le piace


----------



## Eratò (1 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bakthela ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ahahahahah ecco che viene fuori...
> ...


----------



## disincantata (1 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un uomo che cerca opinioni da un altro punto di vista.


Anche per  me.

lo spero soprattutto.


----------



## sienne (1 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

uomo, donna ... non importa. 
I modi, non sono legati al genere ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> con questa risposta hai fugato i dubbi residui... sei una stronza col botto.



:up::up::up:


----------



## perplesso (1 Giugno 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> Erato' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > a me mi sembra che è lei che vuole far di lui la sua puttana....e fai così e fai cosa e guarda che l'amante mi faceva godere anche solo battendo le mani e non ti guardare i porno che ci rimango male e ti caccio di casa perfino Rocco si sarebbe depresso...mamma che palle!
> ...


le corna le hanno pure Alena Seredova ed Elisabetta Canalis,non c'è nessuno immune aprioristicamente.

Nemmeno te.   

  se hai questo atteggiamento anche con tuo marito, ci credo che non riesca a farti godere, sembri una pescata sulla Versiliana,quelle insomma per capirci che sono l'antitesi del sesso.

e non provare a lagnarti delle risposte che riceverai a questo post perchè non ne hai diritto.

Tornando IT,non ci hai ancora spiegato che ci fai con un uomo che disprezzi tanto palesemente


----------



## dimmidinò (1 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> le corna le hanno pure Alena Seredova ed Elisabetta Canalis,non c'è nessuno immune aprioristicamente.
> 
> Nemmeno te.
> 
> ...


dubito provi a lamentarsi, anzi, secondo me manco torna qua!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarò anche io brutalmente sincera come tu sei stata con Erato': mille volte meglio avere le corna - capita a chiunque, anche ai migliori - che dover tradire per stupidità come capita a te.
> Sei inesperta e insicura.
> Ti sei incastrata scioccamente nel matrimonio senza scegliere davvero tuo marito, cosa che lui ha fatto, perché prima di te ha avuto altre donne. Ha un metro di paragone.
> Tu invece hai avuto solo lui prima
> ...


Quoto princi


----------



## Nobody (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarò anche io brutalmente sincera come tu sei stata con Erato': mille volte meglio avere le corna - capita a chiunque, anche ai migliori - che dover tradire per stupidità come capita a te.
> Sei inesperta e insicura.
> Ti sei incastrata scioccamente nel matrimonio senza scegliere davvero tuo marito, cosa che lui ha fatto, perché prima di te ha avuto altre donne. Ha un metro di paragone.
> Tu invece hai avuto solo lui prima
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eratò (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarò anche io brutalmente sincera come tu sei stata con Erato': mille volte meglio avere le corna - capita a chiunque, anche ai migliori - che dover tradire per stupidità come capita a te.
> Sei inesperta e insicura.
> Ti sei incastrata scioccamente nel matrimonio senza scegliere davvero tuo marito, cosa che lui ha fatto, perché prima di te ha avuto altre donne. Ha un metro di paragone.
> Tu invece hai avuto solo lui prima
> ...


Quello che è fuorviante è il suo analfabetismo affettivo e la sua prepotenza nel pretendere a 34 anni.Indipendetemente dal inesperienza sessuale che mi sembra abbia superato brillantemente con l'amante


----------



## sienne (2 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quello che è fuorviante è il suo analfabetismo affettivo e la sua prepotenza nel pretendere a 34 anni.Indipendetemente dal inesperienza sessuale che mi sembra abbia superato brillantemente con l'amante



Ciao

beh, si. In effetti. 

Poi quante esperienze avrà mai coltivato in tre settimane di storia clandestina?
Per poi sbattere in faccia al marito, che l'amante si che ci sa fare ... 

Non si rende conto, che delega le responsabilità ... invece di assumersele. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quello che è fuorviante è il suo analfabetismo affettivo e la sua prepotenza nel pretendere a 34 anni.Indipendetemente dal inesperienza sessuale che mi sembra abbia superato brillantemente con l'amante


Oddio un amante non fa primavera e nemmeno estate  Anzi direi che l'amante ha contribuito a confonderla ancora di più se possibile, il fatto è che lei non ha saputo applicare ciò che le ha insegnato (?) l'amante inconsapevolmente, non ha capito che è lei che deve essere artefice della sua crescita ( augurabilmente  non solo sessuale) non gli altri


----------



## MK (2 Giugno 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....*io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. *Pur non provando sentimenti per lui


Secondo me è già tutto chiaro qui. Il vedere o non vedere film porno è solo una scusa.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto


Sei agitata per luglio?


----------



## Nicka (2 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> le corna le hanno pure Alena Seredova ed Elisabetta Canalis,non c'è nessuno immune aprioristicamente.
> 
> Nemmeno te.
> 
> ...


Passi la domanda sul cosa ci sta a fare con un uomo che disprezza...ma anche un uomo messo in una condizione simile che ci sta a fare con una donna del genere?
E non mi si tiri fuori l'ammmmore...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Passi la domanda sul cosa ci sta a fare con un uomo che disprezza...ma anche un uomo messo in una condizione simile che ci sta a fare con una donna del genere?
> E non mi si tiri fuori l'ammmmore...


Ci litiga no?
Da mane a sera
e con il baston in man

Tu devi imparare
a scoparmi come il mio amante

e io riuscirò ad amarti

Ah benedetta la votla che ti ho tradito
Pensavo io di essere bona da niente in leto

invece eri tu...
Ma guardati che guardi i filmeti polno
e mi riempi il pc di virus...


----------



## Eratò (2 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Passi la domanda sul cosa ci sta a fare con un uomo che disprezza...ma anche un uomo messo in una condizione simile che ci sta a fare con una donna del genere?
> E non mi si tiri fuori l'ammmmore...


beh non è il marito che ha scritto qui chiedendo consigli e lamentandosi.anzi quel poveretto è tornato da lei...e si deve beccare anche le critiche?e poi senza tirarti fuori l'ammmmmore magari spera di salvare il salvabile visto che ci sono 2 bimbi di mezzo? facile dire "mandala a quel paese" ma tra il dire e il fare....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No. Ho fatto un giretto di giostra, prima.


Tipo montagne russe ?  Se sei rimasta indenne vai tranquilla


----------



## disincantata (2 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> beh non è il marito che ha scritto qui chiedendo consigli e lamentandosi.anzi quel poveretto è tornato da lei...e si deve beccare anche le critiche?e poi senza tirarti fuori l'ammmmmore magari spera di salvare il salvabile visto che ci sono 2 bimbi di mezzo? facile dire "mandala a quel paese" ma tra il dire e il fare....


Certo. Solo che lei non si è preoccupata neanche un po' di mettere a rischio i matrimonio.

Io spero lui sia più consapevole di lei della realtà.


----------



## Nicka (2 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> beh non è il marito che ha scritto qui chiedendo consigli e lamentandosi.anzi quel poveretto è tornato da lei...e si deve beccare anche le critiche?e poi senza tirarti fuori l'ammmmmore magari spera di salvare il salvabile visto che ci sono 2 bimbi di mezzo? facile dire "mandala a quel paese" ma tra il dire e il fare....


I bambini ci sono sia per lui che per lei...
La mia era ovviamente una domanda retorica dato che non abbiamo l'altra campana da ascoltare...ma questo signor marito dovrebbe farla svegliare giusto un pochino eh, perchè la qui Bakthela o come si chiama mi pare giusto giusto un po' immatura!


----------



## Higgins (8 Giugno 2014)

*via libera ai film porno*



Bakthela ha detto:


> salve, sono una donna di 34 anni e he figli, sono sposata da 18 anni e il mio matrimonio non è sempre stato felice. Adesso non entro nei dettagli dei primi anni, ma voi calcolate che fin da subito ci sono sempre state  forti  discussioni, e anche se ci amavamo molto le cose non erano facili, soprattutto per me. Dal punto di vista sessuale lui aveva avuto qualche esperienza prima di me, mentre io ho conosciuto solo lui, è stato il primo in tutto. Data la mia gelosia verso le ex, stupidità di una ragazzina che si sentiva inferiore e incapace a letto ho fatto troppe pressioni su di lui che ha finito per approfittarne e farmi diventare esattamente quello che lui voleva a letto, una brava amante (non che a me dispiacesse) ma ero diventata così per i motivi sbagliati, anche se sono una persona passionale che lo sarebbe diventata comunque. Il problema è che lui non faceva nulla o quasi per soddisfare anche me, è stato molto egoista, e quindi io pensavo che il sesso fosse così. Nel frattempo il matrimonio continua con alti e bassi e passano gli anni. Due anni fà mi accorgo che i miei sentimenti vero di lui erano cambiati, glielo dico chiaramente, e proviamo a lasciarci ma lui torna disperato a casa dicendo di amarmi ecc....io lo prendo (sempre essendo molto chiara) in quanto non lavoro e con due figli piccoli non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Pur non provando sentimenti per lui continuo ad essere gelosa (e questo non me lo spiego) così gli chiedo di essere entrambi fedeli (siccomme fino a quel momento lo eravamo stati entrambi, o almeno credo); ma io ho voluto tenere due piedi una scarpa e, dopo pochi mesi l'ho tradito. Sarà brutto da dire ma penso di aver scoperto i piaceri sessuali con il mio ex amante, era la prima volta che provavo un orgasmo vaginale e oltretutto lui con me si è comportato benissimo, il suo modo di fare, di parlare, ha fatto esattamente quello che cercavo da un uomo, parlo proprio nel complesso, non mi soffermo soo sul rapporto in se. Non ve la faccio lunga, dopo circa tre settimane la moglie del mio ex amante scopre i vecchi messaggi e allora io per una serie di motivi confesso tutto a mio marito. Lui sta male, potete immaginare, parliamo per mesi fino alle 6.00 del mattino, decide di provare a perdonarmi. Però ad ogni discussione esce questa cosa, se lui mi provoca in maniera pesante addirittura la tiro fuori io, entrambi non ci diciamo belle parole. Con alti e bassi anche qui è passato un anno e scopro che mio marito almeno da un paio di mesi guarda i film porno, lo caccio di casa, ci soffro molto, torna a casa con una scusa e parliamo per ore; io con il suo gesto mi sono sentita una schifezza, non mi piace il mio corpo (soprattutto dopo le gravidanze) e ho pensato che lui li guardasse perchè non provava attrazione verso di me, mentre con i fatti e le parole mi ha sempre dimostrato che invece il mio corpo gli piace molto e allore io gli chiedo spiegazioni; lui dice che siccome si sente una schifezza a letto con me, si sente inferiore al mio ex amante ecc...voleva vedere come poter far piacere a me, come essere un bravo amante per me,ed anche una donna che godeva, vedere una donna che gode (anche se è finzione) gli piace, e siccome non sa proprio come fare con me si è un pò rassegnato; in effetti da quando l'ho tradito a letto è migliorato molto, si impegna moltissimo a farmi piacere ma ci sarà riuscito tre volte in un anno. Io non fingo a letto, non l'ho mai fatto e anche se da una parte per l'uomo potrebbe essere importante per sentirsi un leone e per riacquistare il suo orgoglio madchile, dall'altra non la trovo una soluzione (e neanche lui vorrebbe questo), ma io cosa ci posso fare?? Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


 Vogliamo superare questi retaggi antiquati sulla pornografia?! Da uomo ti dico che TUTTI gli uomini guardano i porno, dal primo all'ultimo e non vuol dire niente davvero! Non vuol dire che non gli piaci, né che cerca altro... È un piacere come un altro che alla fine non fa male a nessuno, anzi spesso riesce a portare nel rapporto di coppia nuove cose.. Se a te non sta bene cambia partner è cercane uno che ne guarda meno o che sappia mentirti dicendo che non lì guarda. Oppure prova qualcosa di nuovo, perché non li guardi insieme a lui? Prova a guardrli prima per conto tuo, cercane uno che ti piaccia o che non ti dia fastidio e poi proponiglielo. Può diventare un momento di intesa e di intimità piuttosto che qualcosa che vi divide


----------



## SnStronzo (10 Giugno 2014)

*Non ho capito*

Tu l'hai tradito, tu riesci a farlo sentire inferiore dal punto di vista sessuale, lui ti persona e s'impegna di più.... E tu ti applichi sul fatto che vede qualche porno?
Sei sicura di voler stare con lui? O cerchi solo motivi per non farlo?


----------



## errante (20 Giugno 2014)

Bakthela ha detto:


> Voi cosa ne penstae che guardava i film porno? Aiuto...grazie


Ai maschi piacciono i porno. Mi sembra eccessivo sbatterlo fuori casa per i filmini, dai. Ha il diritto di fantasticare un po' anche se i porno sono una pessima fonte di ispirazione e consultazione. Magari potete provare a guardarne qualcuno di ben fatto insieme, oppure un bel documentario tipo _Girls Guide To 21st Century Sex_ se davvero vuole imparare a farti godere.


----------

